# An FA Video Game Creation



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay, after reading this thread I just HAD to see if I could muster some support, and perhaps with the talent of those who are in the Dimensions Community, produce a game through Dimensions which would not only be fun, but would include the talent of everyone in the community.

I was thinking something along the lines of a game utilizing the talent of one (or maybe more) authors from the story board, as well as anyone who has the ability to design, model, animate, texture, or anything else related to game design. I'm not sure if I'd be the best person to run the project, my own abilities are limited, and I'm sure there are many more qualified, but since no one has stepped up to the plate, I figure that I'll try to get something started, and see who shows up.

Please take this seriously, it would be incredible for this community to have a game designed in a fat positive way, which would not only have the possibility of having single player fun, but the future possibility of having multi-player capability to add another dimension to the community of Dimensions.

Any suggestions, thoughts, and applications will be taken seriously, and I'll try to coordinate this as best as I possibly can until someone better or more able comes to help, or perhaps take the project under their wing.

So, anyone think this might be a good idea?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not much of a leader, but I'm going to the Art Institute for video game design... I can model, texture (kind of), animate... get the project off the ground and I'll jump on board.

=Divals


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I just bought Visual Studio with my student discount...so, I can program for it now, I was thinking something in the Source engine...but I'm also up for something in flash or shockwave. I hear shockwave is more intuitive, but flash is more universally accepted...so, it all depends on what you have experience modeling in, and if you could get or if you have compatible software that could work easily with the Source Engine.

I'm thinking we'd need a separate texture artist, simply because modeling/animating is a big enough part of the project in and of itself, and texturing takes a lot of time as well. I really don't want to burden anyone too heavily in a project that will be a 'in your free-time' kind of thing.

So, if I get this thing off the ground, I'd think it would be awesome for you to do the modeling/animation.

In addition, I'm thinking of a list which could be filled out as people pipe up.

What we'd need to get this project under way:
-Designer(s) (most likely more than one, at least a level, and a gameplay designer)

-Writer

-Texture Artist

-Modeler/Animator (Divals, and perhaps one other if this gets a lot of support)

-Sound Technician (I don't know the official name/term for this)

-Musician

-Illustrator

-Project Manager (basically a jack of all trades person who can pick up the slack as well as keep things moving in a forward position)

-Programmers (I hold no illusions, most likely a fourth to half the team for this will be programmers, Visual Studio 2003 or 2005 is preferable, Source Engine coding experience is good as well. Language will be C++)


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 27, 2007)

I have absolutely NO skills with ANY of this, but I am signing up now to be a beta tester!!!! (raising hand!)


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

If writing involves no programming skills whatsoever, that job sounds kinda neat!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

Beta testers are a definite must in any game production, though it might be a while before it gets to that point.

As far as writing goes, no, you don't need to be a programmer to help write. As with many things, a game isn't a game unless it has an idea behind it. And as a writer you would be responsible for imagining, and creating in your mind the story-line we would utilize to create the plot of the single player game off of, as well as the designs of the characters, the theme of the game, the genre of the game most likely, and the direction the game will take concerning what's needed and what's not.

I'd honestly prefer just a single writer, but if two or more writers feel up to the task, I'll gladly welcome the skill and talent. It would be much like writing any other story, the only difference being that only the team would know the beginning, the flesh of the story, and the end. At least until the game has gotten to the beta testing phase.

So, essentially, whether this is a mystery, horror, adventure, or action story, is up to the writer. So, up for the task Ekim ?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think so! and I've already got some rough ideas


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know if this helps/qualifies... I'm a 3D artist (not a modeler, though, unless it's very simple stuff).

My work is here. That being said, I am only now beginning to explore artwork in a fat-positive way (all part of my self-acceptance journey) but I could maybe contribute in non-human visuals... 

I use Poser, DazStudio, Bryce, Vue d'Esprit, Photoshop, Wings 3D, and I have about 20 CDs full of 3D models of anything you could possibly want or imagine (categorized, might I add).


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 28, 2007)

Assorted thought:

1) Yes, that would be cool. It is what drove me to spend an insane amount of time figuring out how to make fat Sims a few years ago (the page and tutorial are still accessible from the front page of Dimensions, I believe).

2) Letiahna -- your stuff is incredibly great!!!! Wow. I have Poser and MudBox and Animation Master, but never found the time to get into any of it. I had no idea we had someone with your talents amongst us.

3) I have totally mixed feelings about where video games are going. I am in awe of the ever more realistic virtual worlds of advanced video games on advanced consoles. To me, Gran Turismo 3/4 remain total thrills (yes, I know, old news but still way better than FMS2), and things like Elder Scrolls on the 360 are wondrous. Yet, most games are actually leaving kids behind, and I think that is why the Wii is kicking the PS3's butt. Wii is simple and fun whereas PS3 stuff to-date is stiff, humor-less eye candy that is.... dead. At times I'd gladly take one of the old and ingenious Colecovision one-screen games over yet another giant 3D epic created by a team of hundeds but that is boooooring. I am a total gadget freak and loves high technology. But I spend FAR more time playing the ultra-simple one-screen Shisen-Sho on my Linux box than Gears of War or some such on my XBox360. Bottomline: super-duper 3D games are cool, but if the storyline bites it's just a waste. There is no substitute for intelligence. Oh, and will the FAs in such a game also need Kalashnikoffs and laser guns and Hammers of Dawn and Torque Bows like all video game characters/critters these days? ;-)


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 28, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> 2) Letiahna -- your stuff is incredibly great!!!! Wow. I have Poser and MudBox and Animation Master, but never found the time to get into any of it. I had no idea we had someone with your talents amongst us.



Thank you :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## -X- (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey this sounds interesting, I'm striving to become a game designer when I complete my 4 years of college ( start this fall ), and plan on making a game (RPG/Action/Adventure, think in terms of Zelda:Ocarina of Time type of game), that will hopefully open peoples eyes and quell some stereotypes. Stereotypes not only amongst larger folk, but races, shorter people etc. 

I can't say I have any 'true' experience in designing an actual game, outside of a short game I made in school that the teacher decided to use as an example for new students in the class. I can say that I'm a decent writer, but will probably need help at times gramatically, and I'm getting back into art, this is my deviantart page http://izanaru.deviantart.com/ , however nothing is up yet (due to schooling which is over for now).

I'd be glad to help in any way that I can.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 28, 2007)

Right, I like the sound of this. As an experienced coder in Basic (sorry, I dislike C++, or did until rather recently.) I know Blitz3D inside out and BlitzMax very well. Before you other Proggers have a whine about it not being C++, you dont *have* to use C++ to develop games, and in fact C++ is pretty darn difficult to get a game started in, whereas B3D is pretty powerful for its age and can be used by almost anyone.

There's an upcoming 3D module for blitzmax by a few indie coders, though it may well be above what you need for something like this.

If you want to code it quickly, Blitz3D is pretty cool, the style of language is such that anyone could understand it and it uses old tech well, so to keep it runnable on almost all hardware. This means the project can be added to by many more people than the more skilled C++ coders.

I have tried to start projects with various members of the FA community a few times as far back as StuffedOnline, but for various reasons the projects never got anywhere. WHilst I would really love to get involved with this, I am too involved with contract work to do so, however, I will be watching with intent what you guys come up with!

[edit]

Sound Technician: Nothing wrong with this. (I am one  )

the Sound Technician to me is the guy who mics up and levels up/down the instruments at a gig. The sound engineer (can be the same thing..) designs sounds. I am qualified to do both, and can assist in the area.

If you want to see what I can do, contact me. UNfortunately I need to keep things to a minimum here as some things my other half does may adversely affect the programming side of things- not out of shame, but out of professionalism. (Its a sad world that an online model of any sort is more likely to be seen as a bad thing than a good thing. *sigh*)


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I think so! and I've already got some rough ideas



Fantastic, figure out about 3-4 that you like the most, and what we can do is after we get a group of people established who want to work on the production of this, we'll throw the ideas you have out there among the crew and see what everyone thinks...then after the people in the group have their say, we'll take their opinions, and your own inclinations and decide on a final pick for the story to run with.

From that point, we could start working on developing a plot, and figuring out how this is going to work.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> I don't know if this helps/qualifies... I'm a 3D artist (not a modeler, though, unless it's very simple stuff).
> 
> My work is here. That being said, I am only now beginning to explore artwork in a fat-positive way (all part of my self-acceptance journey) but I could maybe contribute in non-human visuals...
> 
> I use Poser, DazStudio, Bryce, Vue d'Esprit, Photoshop, Wings 3D, and I have about 20 CDs full of 3D models of anything you could possibly want or imagine (categorized, might I add).



I definitely like your models, and that definitely would be modeling. Yourself and Divals would likely work together modeling and animating. I'm sure not only would you two have a lot to learn from each other, but you could both have unique ways to approach a problem, and figure out a solution. 

In addition, it'd likely be better to have two modeler/animators, especially if we plan for this to be a bigger project. One of the keys to something like this will be keeping motivation and enthusiasm for the project, while realizing the development time will be 6-9 months.

I hope this is acceptable. 

As far as the 3D models, they'd have to be unique to the game, simply because I would like the game to be an entity onto itself, and anything done for the game to be separate from any previous, future, or current projects. If only because if we get this off the ground, everyone has to be able to have a say, and only the project manager will have the final say on things. Honestly though some many not agree, it is the best way to do things in a small group, so things get done efficiently.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> Assorted thought:
> 
> 1) Yes, that would be cool. It is what drove me to spend an insane amount of time figuring out how to make fat Sims a few years ago (the page and tutorial are still accessible from the front page of Dimensions, I believe).
> 
> ...



Well, for the first question, I definitely appreciate the fat sims...I remember those, and enjoyed the concept, even if I was too young to actually be able to have the knowledge to implement them at the time.

As for the third thought you have there, I completely agree...which is why I want a writer or two to be brought into this project. This won't necessarily be a game that focuses on guns, in fact if possible, I'd like it to be more along the lines of adventure, mystery, or something to that effect, where there is the thrill of discovery, the chance to enjoy the world's graphics and sounds, but also to have a multi-faceted story line to follow, and an enjoyable slew of characters with voices, personalities, and of course people of all shapes, sizes, religions, political and economic backgrounds.

Intelligence is a must for any game, and I would be lying if I said this game will be completely for children...after all, it will contain adult content, though nothing overly sexual (I'm thinking PG-13...though I'm sure some might protest this). I think a game, movie, or music can get away with being amusing and cunning without having to resort to crude humor for its sole means of amusing the player. If this game gets going, it will not only have decent graphics and cool sounds, but a story to match its game-play, and hopefully it will be a success in this community. Considering the enthusiasm I'm noticing so far, I think it would be likely that if we get the rest of the people together, it might just be a game which will bring the Dimensions Community into the gaming industry as well...

But then again, I might be optimistically hopeful. At the very least if this project works out, it'll be a fun game and a proud accomplishment for those involved.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

-X- said:


> Hey this sounds interesting, I'm striving to become a game designer when I complete my 4 years of college ( start this fall ), and plan on making a game (RPG/Action/Adventure, think in terms of Zelda:Ocarina of Time type of game), that will hopefully open peoples eyes and quell some stereotypes. Stereotypes not only amongst larger folk, but races, shorter people etc.
> 
> I can't say I have any 'true' experience in designing an actual game, outside of a short game I made in school that the teacher decided to use as an example for new students in the class. I can say that I'm a decent writer, but will probably need help at times gramatically, and I'm getting back into art, this is my deviantart page http://izanaru.deviantart.com/ , however nothing is up yet (due to schooling which is over for now).
> 
> I'd be glad to help in any way that I can.



Well, first off, do you know anything about the Source Engine editor, do you have Visual Studio software, do you have Steam, and do you know o the SDK Tools, specifically Hammer Editor?

If you want to be a designer for this game, I could use all the help I can get, and I would be open and welcoming, but I have to know which way you would be going. Of all the people, designers have to wear the most hats aside from the project manager him/herself. 

There would be one of two design positions, either the level designer (which would involve extensive use and ability in the Hammer Editor tool), or the game-play editor (which would involve a lot more documentation, design, and honestly more hours put onto paper than onto a computer). As a Level Designer your function would be to build the world in which the characters live, interact, etc. Where as the Game-play designer would have to design and conceive the fashion in which the characters are able to interact with the world.

That being said, any design position would need very close interaction with both the project manager and the writer, as well as the other designer(s). So, just pointing out, it would be a lot of work, and if your up for it, I'll be glad to have you, so long as you understand that, like I've said before, it'll be a 6 to 9 month development process once we get the team together, and that this is a free-time project. I will not have someone doing poorly in school, or damaging their health because of this project (not that anyone would, but I know people who are that obsessive about things, and sometimes initiative can be as bad as it is good).

Umm...so, yeah, definitely welcome aboard.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

Stealth said:


> Right, I like the sound of this. As an experienced coder in Basic (sorry, I dislike C++, or did until rather recently.) I know Blitz3D inside out and BlitzMax very well. Before you other Proggers have a whine about it not being C++, you dont *have* to use C++ to develop games, and in fact C++ is pretty darn difficult to get a game started in, whereas B3D is pretty powerful for its age and can be used by almost anyone.
> 
> There's an upcoming 3D module for blitzmax by a few indie coders, though it may well be above what you need for something like this.
> 
> ...



Well, unfortunately it isn't that I picked C++, it is the fact that the engine we would be using is designed in C++, thus we would be using it in that capacity. Which is why I need people who are good with C++.

As far as being a Sound Engineer, I would love to have you in that capacity. I'm sure various sounds, and effects would be necessary, and honestly once this gets going, the designers, writers, and project manager are going to be the people who will be telling you what is needed, what needs to be done, and they will be working with you back and forth to produce something that satisfies yourself and the project manager.

But, like I said to everyone else, this is a free-time only project. No pay of any kind (unless this gets picked up by a publisher who could afford the talent of the people involved...which if it does happen, will change everything a lot. I rather doubt that it will though given that this will likely stay within the community). In any case, as such, I understand that it will take a while, and I'm fully willing to try to keep this project going as long as people keep responding to me. But it has to get off the ground first.

And for this project to get off the ground, we need all of the list I have above, and as far as programmers go, we need quite a few. Because the backbone of any complex project are programmers, and if we can't get enough of them, this project is a wash before it even starts. I can help out as a programmer, but I need at least 4 knowledgeable guys/girls who would be willing to help out.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 28, 2007)

-Designers- -X-

-Writer- Ekim

-Texture Artist

-Modelers/Animators- Divals and Letiahna

-Sound Engineer- Stealth

-Musician

-Illustrator

-Project Manager- Myself (unless someone wants it, or is better qualified).

-Programmers-Myself

We need at least three more programmers, another designer, and a texture artist to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 28, 2007)

Indeed. I will watch. Of course this "community project" will be free- where will the money come from? Its a given fact. 

Have we decided on the engine then? The only reason I mention B3D is that after using it for many years i found it the easiest and fastest of several systems that even the young ones could pick up if necesarry, without really having much loss of power. Saying that, I myself moved on from B3D a year or so back now, facing bigger and better challenges after outgrowing it pretty darn quickly.

I don't doubt c++ programmers are available, however, why must the engine used be a C++ one? a very powerful renderer called Ogre is available for many languages, and I quite like it myself.

Still, the decisions aren't mine- i'm here to express an interest and an oppinion. If all the options are laid out then the best path forward can be chosen.

and if I can, I certainly will help 

[edit]

Hey, I also compose music. Its all part of the Sound Engineer job 

Get two though- contract work keeps me extremely busy these days!


----------



## -X- (Jun 28, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Well, first off, do you know anything about the Source Engine editor, do you have Visual Studio software, do you have Steam, and do you know o the SDK Tools, specifically Hammer Editor?
> 
> If you want to be a designer for this game, I could use all the help I can get, and I would be open and welcoming, but I have to know which way you would be going. Of all the people, designers have to wear the most hats aside from the project manager him/herself.
> 
> ...



First off, thanks for accepting me, and secondly as I've said before, I don't have much experience but have heard of the systems/software that you spoke of. I've messed around with RPG Maker 3, although I know/see that all thats there for is setting a story in motion to me. I'll look into and acquire all the software that you mentioned, but email/PM me if you think that I would need to check some more things out. 

I was thinking about dealing with C++ as well since there were a few game design schools that still used them, however I'll take both yours and Stealth's advice and mess around with both of them, then when we all discuss what engine/system we will be using, it'll come easier to me. 

As for level design or game-play design, I can say I wouldn't mind working with both sections, but if I have to choose then game-play would probably be for me. First off, before I can truly grasp what kind of game-play dealings there will be, I would have to get an idea on what the world would be like when we all discuss it. 

Keep me posted (if theres anything else you wish to e-mail/PM me) and thanks again for letting me a part of this project.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 28, 2007)

Know what, I've been waiting for something like this to come along

I'm a graduate of the Video Game Design and Development course at the Internation academy of design and technology. I have developed 3 games and was the team leader for 2. The first was a dating game which I did in SQL using C++. I got on the dean's list for that one. The next one I made using the Ogre engine 
http://www.ogre3d.org/
That was a bullet currtain game, aka 2d shooter with 100s of bullets on the screen at any given time. That didn't work because we couldn't get the math working on time.
The last game I worked on was a 1st person shoot on the Tourque engine, which I have a licence to distrube 1000 copies of a game that I make. 
http://www.garagegames.com/
I'm a programmer by trade but since my education included everything from 3d graphics, to cover design, programming, art, life drawing, everything.
The biggest thiing that I can offer is my team leader. I can lead a team and make sure that they do their work, but have fun at it and orgonize an entire game in my head and write the Game Deisgn Document. GDDs are about 50 to 100 pages long and contain exactly what's suppost to go into a game. I can write this including all technical documentation for all of the artists and writers so they know what format to give me the content for the game. Then I as a programmer can put it all together and make it work. I have all the tools ready to go including MVS .NET, Photoshop CS, 3D studio max 8, and adobe stuff to make a trailer for it and everything. 

I've been looking to do a game but I wasn't sure what to do. A bbw/fa happy one sounds very interesting. So when it comes to game design and development. I'd be happy to help!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 28, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Beta testers are a definite must in any game production, though it might be a while before it gets to that point.
> 
> As far as writing goes, no, you don't need to be a programmer to help write. As with many things, a game isn't a game unless it has an idea behind it. And as a writer you would be responsible for imagining, and creating in your mind the story-line we would utilize to create the plot of the single player game off of, as well as the designs of the characters, the theme of the game, the genre of the game most likely, and the direction the game will take concerning what's needed and what's not.
> 
> ...



Ok - so I'm on the list for beta testing! LOL!
I didn't realize that the "writer" postion was "non-technical". Ekim has stepped up to the plate (hurrah!) but I'd like to throw my hat in to help out with the story. I'm creative, can write, and can offer a woman/BBW's point of view.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 28, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - so I'm on the list for beta testing! LOL!
> I didn't realize that the "writer" postion was "non-technical". Ekim has stepped up to the plate (hurrah!) but I'd like to throw my hat in to help out with the story. I'm creative, can write, and can offer a woman/BBW's point of view.



Actually, that's a good idea. We should make this game so that it appeals to BBWs out there. The last thing I want to see is a game where you have a burger gun and you run around shooting mutated burgers into women's mouths to make them fat. I'm not making that game, sorry, no!

Maybe something against some supervillian in contorl of the fashion industry that making the world think that you have to be skin and bones to be beautiful or something


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 28, 2007)

Nope! I'm not a modeler (as in 3D Studio Max, Lightwave, etc.) Textures maybe. I have existing 3D models (not made by me) of anything you could possibly imagine that we could use (although I'd be curious if they would be too high poly for games.) Don't know if this helps.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 28, 2007)

I can do low-poly modeling... some of the stuff I've done is on my deviantart site (http://divals.deviantart.com), I'm still learning to do characters; I've only done one as of now but I'm taking a character modeling class this coming quarter.

=Divals


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Know what, I've been waiting for something like this to come along
> 
> I'm a graduate of the Video Game Design and Development course at the Internation academy of design and technology. I have developed 3 games and was the team leader for 2. The first was a dating game which I did in SQL using C++. I got on the dean's list for that one. The next one I made using the Ogre engine
> http://www.ogre3d.org/
> ...



If you'd like, I could make a position of Lead Designer for you, or perhaps make you the project manager. I honestly don't know which would be more appropriate. I could definitely use the programming help. And I would definitely like to consult you when it comes to what engine to use.

I'm leaning towards having you head up the designers, writers, and illustrators, if only because that way we can get that underway, and as the design of the game takes shape, I'll be gathering the other people necessary for building what's being designed. But before we even get to the development of the game, we need a sound design. So as soon as we get a complete list, for the design end of things, we can start the planning and brainstorming. From there we'll want to go into development.

So, what do you think?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - so I'm on the list for beta testing! LOL!
> I didn't realize that the "writer" postion was "non-technical". Ekim has stepped up to the plate (hurrah!) but I'd like to throw my hat in to help out with the story. I'm creative, can write, and can offer a woman/BBW's point of view.



Most definitely. If you would be willing to work side by side with Ekim, and help get the writing underway, that'd be fantastic. And as far as writing this goes, ask people, talk to people, and see what's up. I've heard tell of others who would like to be in the game, as characters, or perhaps have their likeness in the game.

So, definitely...I do NOT want this game to be something like 'Feed the Model', or something of that nature. Though I would like feedee/feeder opportunities in this game, they'll be just as prevalint as in real life. I want this game to represent us, this community, and the people in it. So, everyone keep that in mind.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Nope! I'm not a modeler (as in 3D Studio Max, Lightwave, etc.) Textures maybe. I have existing 3D models (not made by me) of anything you could possibly imagine that we could use (although I'd be curious if they would be too high poly for games.) Don't know if this helps.



Well, I'll put you into the texture artist position then...my bad. As soon as myself and pickleman357 discuss the way we want things done as far as the game engine goes (I'll be leaning on him a bit since his experience is vast by comparison to mine), then we'll get the illustrator, and designers moving along with the writers, and once the design becomes solidified, we'll move on to development. If there is something you don't know, or you want to try, or anything of that nature...just ask. For the most part I say go for it when it comes to experiments and trying out new things...but make sure to keep everyone informed. 

Anywho, as far as the models being too high poly for games, it is entirely possible. If we were a full production/publishing company, we might not have those limitations, but as it is, rendering is going to be a bitch, and so we'll have to rely on what we have, whatever that comes down to.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

Divals said:


> I can do low-poly modeling... some of the stuff I've done is on my deviantart site (http://divals.deviantart.com), I'm still learning to do characters; I've only done one as of now but I'm taking a character modeling class this coming quarter.
> 
> =Divals


 
Maybe once this gets started pickleman357 can help you out, and perhaps get you some tutorials, or recommend some programs to use for the models we'd use in the game. Of course this all depends on the engine we're using, as well as the fundamentals of the game-play. So, we'll see how things come out.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe

-Texture Artist- Letiahna

-Modelers/Animators- Divals

-Sound Engineer- Stealth

-Musician- 

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself

We need at least three more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lead designer/programmer. Sounds good

The other thing I'll do is make the game design document. that'll allow me to tell everyone what needs to be done and in what way. Also, I can put links on there to tuturials so that we can get this up and running.

So, I was thinking of using the Torque engine to make a BBW RPG. This allows us to have a nice deep story, not have to worry too much about things like physics, just some random numbers I can easily whip up.
Now, if we can't find a good 3D modeler/animator then we'll have to make it a 2d game.

My idea for a story.

So, our main character is a high school student, in her last year. She has a crush on a guy that doesn't seem to be intereted in her, and she is skinny and has been known to tease fat people.

We join her as she goes around, and talks to her freinds and we get a good feeling of who she is and what life she's leading.

Then at home she finds this in her room




http://witcombe.sbc.edu/willendorf/
He hates it and decides to break it and throws it out.

Next day she wakes up and she's put on a few pounds.

Then we start the actual game, introduce the villians, build the mystery, she finds out that the statue has given her powers, all that jazz. As the game goes on, she becomes more powerful, but gets fatter as well until ultimatly she looks a lot like the statue.

The interesting part about this game is the story. Now that she's getting fat and doesn't like it, and being forced into protecting the world we can really have that reluctant hero. 

So we have the deep story of going against the whole idea of thin being beautiful, a woman's fight with herself to call herself beautiful and we have plenty of action and a growing BBW through the game for the FAs!

Oh yes, there's a happy ending. The guy who she had the crush on was an FA, so they get together and live happily ever after.

What do ya think?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 29, 2007)

Heyyyyyyyyy wait a minute.

Ponderous Woman video game?

If we're looking for a story, that's one.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 29, 2007)

At the very least, I can help out with concept art, I've got several 2D programs and Lightwave. And of course there's always pen and paper.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Lead designer/programmer. Sounds good
> 
> The other thing I'll do is make the game design document. that'll allow me to tell everyone what needs to be done and in what way. Also, I can put links on there to tuturials so that we can get this up and running.
> 
> ...



It's well thought out, but I'm not sure if the heroine should be as unlikeable as she's sounding here. You spend a lot of time with the main character in a game, and if we establish her as someone who makes fun of fat people and is becoming fat but doesn't like it, it makes it a fine revenge story, but not a story that you neccessarily want to guide that playable character through. Also, the latent feeder in me would like food to be involved somewhere, but that's by no means a dealbreaker.

But we should throw this one in with the other ones me and SuperMishe will come up with, 'cause it has some cool ideas. And I don't think we have to hurry, 'cause we don't even know what kind of game we'll be making yet


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ekim said:


> It's well thought out, but I'm not sure if the heroine should be as unlikeable as she's sounding here. You spend a lot of time with the main character in a game, and if we establish her as someone who makes fun of fat people and is becoming fat but doesn't like it, it makes it a fine revenge story, but not a story that you neccessarily want to guide that playable character through. Also, the latent feeder in me would like food to be involved somewhere, but that's by no means a dealbreaker.
> 
> But we should throw this one in with the other ones me and SuperMishe will come up with, 'cause it has some cool ideas. And I don't think we have to hurry, 'cause we don't even know what kind of game we'll be making yet



I pull that out of my ass overnight, so yeah, it'll need some tweeks. 

I do strongly recomend that we do an RPG, it allows the most character development and interaction, but most importantly it takes a big headache off of the programmers. Unless we get a physics/programmer on the team.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy wait a minute.
> 
> Ponderous Woman video game?
> 
> If we're looking for a story, that's one.



I've thought of that, definatlly. She has some really good ideas that can be brought over to a game, but the whole gets fatter each time she uses her powers, I see problems
- Over use of power means that she's suddenly immoble by the player on the first few levels
- Limited use of powers could lead to player frustration
- only gaining per level complete could work, but then you'll almost need a new model for her each level and animations for that. That take the animators job and makes it a headache.:doh: 

It could work, there would be come problems to work out, be we need the author's feed back on this one before we even look at it again.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2007)

just a thought but wouldnt it be easier to mod a existing game and add bbws or a FA element to it. elder scrols oblivion (PC version is the only moddable version) is a good choice. its graphics engine is pretty sweet.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like you folks will have fun with this...but...seeing how you are discussing a weight gain story...maybe this thread should be moved to the Weight Board..?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> just a thought but wouldnt it be easier to mod a existing game and add bbws or a FA element to it. elder scrols oblivion (PC version is the only moddable version) is a good choice. its graphics engine is pretty sweet.



Yes, it would be easier. All you need is a modeller and you're done. But I think what we're trying to do here, (I think) is to make a game that has a positive light on the whole BBW/FA community. At least, that's what I want to do.


Another thought for the main character. We could have a very pleasent woman who accidentally gains a few pounds and then suddenly she gets a lot of static shocks every where she does. Her doctor has no idea, so she goes and sees a scientist and he tells her that her fat cells can produce and store an electrical charge. The larger her fat cells are, the more powerful the charges become. World gets in danger, she feels she needs to do what is right, fattens herself up throughout the game become more powerful, unlocking new abilities, like area shocks, bigger lightning bolts, and even teleportation.

Thoughts?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Yes, it would be easier. All you need is a modeller and you're done. But I think what we're trying to do here, (I think) is to make a game that has a positive light on the whole BBW/FA community. At least, that's what I want to do.
> 
> 
> Another thought for the main character. We could have a very pleasent woman who accidentally gains a few pounds and then suddenly she gets a lot of static shocks every where she does. Her doctor has no idea, so she goes and sees a scientist and he tells her that her fat cells can produce and store an electrical charge. The larger her fat cells are, the more powerful the charges become. World gets in danger, she feels she needs to do what is right, fattens herself up throughout the game become more powerful, unlocking new abilities, like area shocks, bigger lightning bolts, and even teleportation.
> ...


and thats very possible in oblivion. but you would need some pretty decent voice acting since oblivion uses less text and more voice unlike its predecesors.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> just a thought but wouldnt it be easier to mod a existing game and add bbws or a FA element to it. elder scrols oblivion (PC version is the only moddable version) is a good choice. its graphics engine is pretty sweet.



Yeah, but how many people have that? It'd be nice to make something everybody could play.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Yes, it would be easier. All you need is a modeller and you're done. But I think what we're trying to do here, (I think) is to make a game that has a positive light on the whole BBW/FA community. At least, that's what I want to do.
> 
> 
> Another thought for the main character. We could have a very pleasent woman who accidentally gains a few pounds and then suddenly she gets a lot of static shocks every where she does. Her doctor has no idea, so she goes and sees a scientist and he tells her that her fat cells can produce and store an electrical charge. The larger her fat cells are, the more powerful the charges become. World gets in danger, she feels she needs to do what is right, fattens herself up throughout the game become more powerful, unlocking new abilities, like area shocks, bigger lightning bolts, and even teleportation.
> ...



But doesn't this have the same problems as a Ponderous Woman one, where she'd be too big to keep going? Maybe not.

If we did do an RPG, there could be a team like in Final Fantasy, instead of just one main character, so it seems moe fleshed out. Course, I'm not programming the thing!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ekim said:


> But doesn't this have the same problems as a Ponderous Woman one, where she'd be too big to keep going? Maybe not.


well, not if she could teleport or fly.


> If we did do an RPG, there could be a team like in Final Fantasy, instead of just one main character, so it seems moe *fleshed out*. Course, I'm not programming the thing!



ba-dum-dum-ching


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, I'm here all night.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, this is getting a bit out of control...I like the ideas flying around...but lets focus on what we have, and what our capabilities are...

We have writers, both Ekim and SuperMishe if they are willing to work together...will put together a story outline for us to follow.

Second, we have pickleman357 and -X- as designers with pickleman leading the design team. We have two people who are willing to work in 3D, and if we can get one more, then we'll have a modeling/texturing team ready and waiting.

I do not want this to be a superhero game...nor do I want it to reflect the recent craze of superhero-dom. I would like it to be more human than that, and less unusual. I'm thinking more along the lines of Broken Sword or perhaps Oblivion...the realm can be fantasy, sci-fi, or modern....but I would prefer if the people within it were normal human beings.

I want this to be exciting for everyone, not focused on being amazing for a select few. Weight gain will play a part, but I want that to be optional...just like feeding, stuffing, and the slew of other fetishes found in this community.

In addition I am thinking that rather than a team or group of people, the main character is one person of the player's chosing. Essentially all the characters are in the game, but which one the player intends on being is up to them.

I think certain things will be set, like the basic character's identity, as well as their likes, interests, etc. But that there are at least a few characters to pick from so it encompasses a good number of us...say for instance one BHM, one BBW, one SSBBW, one FA, and one FFA to begin with...that might be a bit too much, but I'm just putting it out there.

We also have to realize the limitations of this...considering the group cannot get together solidly in one location, it'll take time to figure out communication and transference of files. In addition, we have to work with the limitations of the skills set we have in this community. For example...if we can't find someone who knows how to do complex modeling, we'll have to teach those who have some experience in modeling to be able to expand their abilities. If that's not possible, we'll have to re-evaluate.

But all in all, we have to remember that we have to keep focused, because if the idea process goes out of control, we'll never get started...and that's no good at all.

So, I think that for now we should keep the ideas flowing, but remember when I rein things in, I'm not doing it to discourage, but rather to keep the project flowing in a direction which will enable the continuation of said project in an effective manner.

Anyway, once we decide on a story idea, Ekim and SuperMishe will expand up on it while pickleman and -X- start working on the design documents. Meanwhile I would like Ekim and Supermishe to work with Bruceman so as to enable him to sketch up some fine art work to help the modelers and designers work towards fleshing out the game visually...meanwhile we'll have the sound guys working with myself and the designers to create some sounds and being figuring out some music for this game.

Also, remember, no matter what else, we have to figure out the engine first, and pickleman and I have to be able to work with it well...and I might need some help with this Pickle...because otherwise I'm gonna end up making a fine mess of code.

Anyway, I like the ideas you've come up with...but I do not want this to be a superhero game, I would much rather have it be something of an adventure game where exploring and experimentation are just as important as confrontations, conversations, and social interaction.

That's all I have to say for now...updated list of people...and when something is decided on an issue, please PM me...because although we as a group are making this game, to make sure everything flows well and gets communicated to everyone, I need to know about it. And if we have any arguments that are unresolvable, or don't resolve themselves in good order, I will not hesitate to make a decision. And if that happens, that will be the final decision made on the issue. I won't do it often, nor would I want to do it at all, but for something like this to work, we have to keep pushing forward. And sometimes that means making decisions and cutting losses.

So, yeah...that's all I can think of for now.
-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe

-Texture Artist- Letiahna

-Modelers/Animators- Divals

-Sound Engineer- Stealth

-Musician- Jack

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself, pickleman357

We need at least three more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial.


----------



## Juanita (Jun 29, 2007)

[edit]
Damn, Juanitas been using the laptop XD 


(sorry, post made in wrong name )


----------



## Stealth (Jun 29, 2007)

I may sound sarcy when I say this, but I mean it in the best of ways....

It would be great if we can pull this off, as even in a designated programming forum, a community project usually falls apart pretty quickly. Seen it many times. It can be difficult to hold a team together especially with no money going into the project.

BTW, I offered my services for Music too!

Anyhoo, as I said, I'd help where I can. It would be pretty awesome if a forum full of FAs manages to show a programming forum how to run a community project 

I should get a little resume together- So far i've gone off talking about crap but not proven myself lol.

It's nice to know we have a lot of tallent around here too BTW!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I do not want this to be a superhero game...nor do I want it to reflect the recent craze of superhero-dom. I would like it to be more human than that, and less unusual. I'm thinking more along the lines of Broken Sword or perhaps Oblivion...the realm can be fantasy, sci-fi, or modern....but I would prefer if the people within it were normal human beings.


I would definatly put it in the sci-fi/modern or modern world. A good melee system is VERY difficult to program


> I want this to be exciting for everyone, not focused on being amazing for a select few. Weight gain will play a part, but I want that to be optional...just like feeding, stuffing, and the slew of other fetishes found in this community.


What did you have in mind for the goal of this game? Like what did you want to do with it in one line?
I would like to show that BBWs can be heroes too and not just lazy, over eating people like society thinks they are.


> In addition I am thinking that rather than a team or group of people, the main character is one person of the player's chosing. Essentially all the characters are in the game, but which one the player intends on being is up to them.


So you want to multiply our work 5 to 10 times over? First rule of making something cool. K.I.S.S. Keep it simple stupid. Let's get one character up and going and we'll see how we are when we get there.


> We also have to realize the limitations of this...considering the group cannot get together solidly in one location, it'll take time to figure out communication and transference of files. In addition, we have to work with the limitations of the skills set we have in this community. For example...if we can't find someone who knows how to do complex modeling, we'll have to teach those who have some experience in modeling to be able to expand their abilities. If that's not possible, we'll have to re-evaluate.


I was thinking about that. I can set up a new official rogers email address just for this. I have 3 that I'm not using. As well, I don't mind paying a bit of money for a geocities account to store all the big files on. The game design document that I'll be making too will give all the details of handing in content. Its format, size, dimentions, everything. Don't worry, I got it covered.


> So, I think that for now we should keep the ideas flowing, but remember when I rein things in, I'm not doing it to discourage, but rather to keep the project flowing in a direction which will enable the continuation of said project in an effective manner.


I can set up a timeline with mile stones along the way, but again I say KISS


> Anyway, once we decide on a story idea, Ekim and SuperMishe will expand up on it while pickleman and -X- start working on the design documents.


You do understand that this is probably the most important part. We'll have to have an online meeting once we set a goal for this game.


> Also, remember, no matter what else, we have to figure out the engine first, and pickleman and I have to be able to work with it well...and I might need some help with this Pickle...because otherwise I'm gonna end up making a fine mess of code.


I've done this before, dont' worry about it. I'll set up a system, you just have to follow it.


> Anyway, I like the ideas you've come up with...but I do not want this to be a superhero game, I would much rather have it be something of an adventure game where exploring and experimentation are just as important as confrontations, conversations, and social interaction.



If I could give this game a NUDGE in the right direction.

Let's find out the goal of this game. Because that will affect everything do we want
- A weight gain game. Exploring feederism, stuffing, etc
- A story where someone gets fat and has to deal with it
- a story where someone is fat and does something cool
- a story where someone is fat and has to come to terms with it
- etc

What should this game be, in one sentense?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

Upon reading my previous message, I think I sounded a bit harsh...my apologies for any offense I caused...I was just trying to outline the basic rules of this project to make it work...the keys being that everyone try to stay within their area, and work hard at one specific section of the game. I have no problem with people helping other team members out and learning things as well...or perhaps helping improve the project, but make sure you're ahead in your own area before hand...if anyone gets behind, help them out, or make it a priority.

Now, as far as the game goes...we have a couple things to decide upon.

First off, I would like to have a vote as to the following points...PM me with your decisions, and any other ideas you have, and I'll tally it all up, and pull up the results for everyone so that we know what's being done and how we're going about it.

So, decide which of these you want...please only *pick one*...if you need to pick two (or more), number them for my benefit so I know which you would like more.

-Genre of the Storyline: (Science Fiction, Fantasy, Modern, Mystery, Other[specify]) 

-Game genre: (Action(First Person Shooter or Hack 'n' Slash), Adventure, Strategy, or RPG (First Person or Third Person))

-Dimensionality: (2D or 3D)

-Number of player characters: (1, 2, 4, 6) And why?

-Character [both NPC and PC] Voices: (Yes or No)

-Should fetishes be included: (Yes or No)

-Should we include interested members of the community in the game: (Yes or No) Why?


And that's it for now. Anyone else who wants in on the project who I haven't put on the list below, PM me to get on the list, and tell me your abilities, and what you'd like to contribute towards. Also, send me the above filled out as well...

So, there we go...again sorry if I came across as harsh or mean last time, I truly didn't mean to sound that way.

Oh, and pickleman, PM me as to the choices of game engines, I would like to discuss our options with you, as well as some potential programming thoughts as well if you have the time. Thanks.

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe

-Texture Artist- Letiahna

-Modelers/Animators- Divals

-Sound Engineer- Stealth

-Musician- Jack, Stealth

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself, pickleman357

We need at least three more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Stealth said:


> It would be great if we can pull this off, as even in a designated programming forum, a community project usually falls apart pretty quickly. Seen it many times. It can be difficult to hold a team together especially with no money going into the project.
> 
> BTW, I offered my services for Music too!
> 
> ...



I went to school for this, I paid $16,000 dollars to do this. If we can muster up enough people that *WANT *to do this, I can make it happen. Its just what I do.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> What did you have in mind for the goal of this game? Like what did you want to do with it in one line? I would like to show that BBWs can be heroes too and not just lazy, over eating people like society thinks they are.
> 
> I was thinking about that. I can set up a new official rogers email address just for this. I have 3 that I'm not using. As well, I don't mind paying a bit of money for a geocities account to store all the big files on. The game design document that I'll be making too will give all the details of handing in content. Its format, size, dimentions, everything. Don't worry, I got it covered.
> 
> ...



First, I have no problem with this being a "Hero" story, but I *do* have a problem if the main character has to gain weight to aquire "super powers" in order to be the hero. Can't someone just be a hero by his/her actions in certain circumstances? It's not the weight gain aspect itself that I have a problem with, it's that basically, we're telling the character that "you are not okay the way you are - you must change to be better".

Secondly, you talked about a place to store files. I have a web site that I don't use properly (I'm SO not a teckie!) and they are always telling me about the wonderful storage options I have. If what I have fits your storage needs, I'd be happy to give you the keys to the storage vault so to speak - it's not being used anyway! Just let me know in a private email.

Mishe


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> I would definatly put it in the sci-fi/modern or modern world. A good melee system is VERY difficult to program
> 
> What did you have in mind for the goal of this game? Like what did you want to do with it in one line?
> I would like to show that BBWs can be heroes too and not just lazy, over eating people like society thinks they are.
> ...



Damn right a good melee system is hard to program, I've been working on one that will associate itself with the Source Engine for a couple months now, and it is turning out to be a real bitch. 

In one line...
*I want to create a game which not only captures this community, but creates an amazing and entertaining game which boosts awareness of this community in the gaming world.*

Pretty long one line...hope it does the trick.

And I have no trouble with BBWs or SSBBWs being heroes...rather by my statement I don't want them to be superhero like...I want people to realize that BBWs and SSBBWs, and anyone else who is fat, chubby, plump, or whatever other term you can think of, is just like you and me, and can be not only amazing, but influencial, fun, interesting, talented, and intelligent.

Basically I want to wipe away the notion that fat people are lazy by creating a great game in a community which promotes size acceptance, and personal acceptance of self. I think it'd be a great way to show we mean business, and that we're serious about what we want to do.

I know the KISS method...I aspire to be a stupid ...
That's a horrible inside joke...anywho...I know what you mean...I completely understand the need for simplicity...but I also don't want people to feel left out. So, if there is only one character, I'd definitely go with a BBW. It would make sense...at least to me, because I'm sure any FA would have no problem being a bbw, and it would provide a compelling story line. I would have also liked to have a BHM, or FA (male or female doesn't matter) character...but I understand that the basics come first...my dreams and aspirations for this project are in no way a goal for this project.

Thus, like you said, we'll keep it simple, and if it goes well, we can modify it after we release the first version.

As far as the files, and so forth...I was actually planning on buying a server...well an extra computer really...to store everything on, and to use as a dedicated server. It might not be fantastic, but I'll have it running 24/7 and update as often as possible. Plus, I really don't want someone spending money on this unless they definitely have to...but if you're willing, that'd be great.

And definitely thanks for helping out...I'm most definitely an amateur at this, but I do want this to succeed, and I am very grateful for the help you're providing. 

As far as what this game will be...in one sentence...

*An acceptance of self by a bbw while she goes on a journey/adventure in which she makes friend, learns new things, does some cool things, and comes to find herself.*

I could shorten that...but it might take a bit of thinking.

Anyway, like I said in my previous message, I'd like to talk with you about several things concerning the programming, and engine aspect of this, as well as help establishing a few things. If we're to be the Lead Designer and Project Manager respectively, we need to work out some details before we even get to the point of getting everyone else working.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> First, I have no problem with this being a "Hero" story, but I *do* have a problem if the main character has to gain weight to aquire "super powers" in order to be the hero. Can't someone just be a hero by his/her actions in certain circumstances? It's not the weight gain aspect itself that I have a problem with, it's that basically, we're telling the character that "you are not okay the way you are - you must change to be better".


I can agree with that


ZainTheInsane said:


> *I want to create a game which not only captures this community, but creates an amazing and entertaining game which boosts awareness of this community in the gaming world.*



That.... sounds perfect. If anyone has any problems with this, please speak up, otherwise I'm good to go with this.
So, I guess the next step is to review key points that capture this community.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

hm... I have an idea
Set in the not so far future, skinny remains to be the beauty thing, but its gotten out of hand. Most people are eating nothing but pills, and looking to science to make them slimmer. 
Meet our 4 characters
- A BBW who is very tender hearted. Volunteers for the homeless, is a big sister to a motherless girl, etc. She also won't aplogize for being non-skinny which has seriously outcasted her from this future socity
- An FA who is a Tai Chi instructor, is all about natural health and is opposed to the whole pill diet and understands that you can be big beautiful and healthy.
- A BHM.... um... not too sure about this guy, but here's there. (What would you like to see in a hero BHM all you FFAs?)
- A FFA who had a very successful cooking show, but then was taken off the air because no one was watching if because no one eats that much anymore. Well, not enough people to keep a TV show running. But she loves to feed and stuff people, especially guys.

So this company releases this drug that will shrink your organs for an even slimmer look. The public goes crazy over it but the long term effects kick in. Suddenly the people start turning into enraged zombies trying to eat anything they can from the hunger. The problem is, the most available food is other people. (Sort of a Resident Evil and 28 Days After feel to it)
So now our heroes have to battle their way through the game to find a cure for this, and what or who caused it. Add some love interest, some "What did we learn today" at the end of it all, and we have a great game!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to do all the modeling... more modelers would be good. I'm in school full time year round, and it's getting up to portfolio time -.-

As for what program I use... it's 3D Studio Max, pretty much any 3D engine should be able to take the models from it in some format or another.

=Divals


----------



## -X- (Jun 29, 2007)

Anything that you guys discuss with the engines, can you also PM me , or e-mail me of what engines will be used? I'd just like to be prepared before actually starting the project.

Also, as for story ideas, after we get a solid group together, and have 'voted' for what we wish to have on Zain's form, why dont we enter a chat or keep this thread up to discuss the actual results before throwing any detailed ideas out right now?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> hm... I have an idea
> Set in the not so far future, skinny remains to be the beauty thing, but its gotten out of hand. Most people are eating nothing but pills, and looking to science to make them slimmer.
> Meet our 4 characters
> - A BBW who is very tender hearted. Volunteers for the homeless, is a big sister to a motherless girl, etc. She also won't aplogize for being non-skinny which has seriously outcasted her from this future socity
> ...



I think we're getting ahead of ourselves by trying to think of story first, because that constrains what the game could be. Also, maybe BBWs as outcasts might not be the best premise for a game we'd like people of every gender and size to play? But keep plugging away man!

Also, we should probably be doing this kind of theorizing over PM and not the thread, imo.


----------



## -X- (Jun 29, 2007)

I think that if its ok with everyone, we should get some kind of chatroom somewhere that we could all meet and discuss all this once the results are in. I don't have a yahoo chat, but can do it on AIM for the time being. If we do decide to have a private chat or forum on another system, then I'd be glad to switch off to that as well.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

-X- said:


> I think that if its ok with everyone, we should get some kind of chatroom somewhere that we could all meet and discuss all this once the results are in. I don't have a yahoo chat, but can do it on AIM for the time being. If we do decide to have a private chat or forum on another system, then I'd be glad to switch off to that as well.



Truth be told, I'm not very good at arranging my schedue around a chat, though I could try! I think the PM/e-mail situation is working at the moment, but I'm speaking only for myself here.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry, I'm just REALLY excited about this game.

I've been wanting to make games since I was 12 and have been loving big women since then too.

There is one genre of game out there that we might want to concider for this game. the character development heavy stratagy game, Fire Emblem. You have a team of 5 to 20 characters, each with their own story, personality, abilities and everything. They talk and build relationships during battle and in one version of the game, you actually paired up couples and their kids had a combonation of their skills. Yes, their kids.
So, that's an option we can do.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 30, 2007)

Just gonna make this post real quick...I noticed the abundance of PMs I have...and I'll get to them tomorrow after my internships in the morning.

I like everyones' ideas, but I really think that we need to keep trying to recruit right now, and have as many people as we can get send me PMs with their opinions to my questions...and if any of the terms need explanations, to explain them. I really want to know what the community would be interested in as a whole.

I'll get the results so far posted as soon as I can tomorrow.

In the mean time, keep thinking, and tossing ideas around


----------



## Stealth (Jun 30, 2007)

> I went to school for this, I paid $16,000 dollars to do this. If we can muster up enough people that WANT to do this, I can make it happen. Its just what I do.



Hehe, well, you aren't the only one- I've seen professionals in larger programming communities try to run a community project- it's down to the community more than anything! 

I found the source to the last FA project I worked on yesterday, I actually did most of it but SO went down and the community dispersed before it was completed. I worked on it with one other person for a while before putting it to a lost cause.

It was actually a 2D latformer with a furry as a lead character (haha!!!)

What I need to say right now is: Please focus on gameplay and not shinysparklyawesome visuals. 

BTW ZainTheInsane, I misread your post and did not notice where you pointed the engine we've decided to use. Wouldn't be my choice, but ah well hehe.

Right, am off out in the rain- catch you all later.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 30, 2007)

um ALOT of peeps have the game. if they dont no prob its not $50 anymore and the specs arnt high. edit: damn it didnt quote his post.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 30, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> um ALOT of peeps have the game. if they dont no prob its not $50 anymore and the specs arnt high. edit: damn it didnt quote his post.



The problem is, is that we would need a high res modeler who really knows how to rig, because of all the facial expressions. Which we don't have. And the animation would have to be unique for the larger characters otherwise you'll have hands disappearing into love handles. 

Plus, you would basically cut out the programmers, Zain and myself.

I don't think its going to happen with this project. If you want to hunt down a really good FA modeller and do the "Putting meat back into video game" crusade, go for it. But I'd rather make our own game here this time.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 30, 2007)

Survey Results so far...


*-Genre of the Storyline:* Post-Modern...seems like people have a hankering for something modern, but with a bit of a push to a bit in the future.

*-Game genre:* RPG, though most didn't specify whether if would be first or third...so right now we'll go with an Ultima Underworld/Arx Fatalis/Oblivion type first person.
*
-Dimensionality:* It looks like most want it to be 2D, which I see no problem with...plus given the people we've assembled so far, 2D seems more intelligent.

*-Number of player characters:* Everyone wants a variety, or most do anyway, so it seems the majority wants 6 characters or so. So, we'll shoot for six, and determine what's next after that.

*-Character [both NPC and PC] Voices:* A resounding yes!
*
-Should fetishes be included:* Most said no, if simply because it is about life in general, and not the bedroom. Plus, I don't think there is going to be sex in this game, or perhaps even the implication of sex. So sorry to disappoint the few who voted for fetishes, but we're going without.

*-Should we include interested members of the community in the game: * Again a resounding yes...I honestly meant this in so far as having them appear in the game, and didn't think that this could have a dual meaning...however considering I want this game to represent the community at large, it definitely fits both...and a yes in both applications is great.

Now, question for Letiahna and Divals, do you think both of you could work together on 2D models, rather than 3D once we figure out an engine (no it hasn't been decided yet, my decision was preemptive, and honestly needs to be re-evaluated anyway considering the majority choice of the sophistication of the game's visual aspects)? If you two can, cool, if not, that's okay as well. We'll get to that when we need to if you decide to stick with it and try new stuff.

And of course and updated list of peoples... (I honestly don't think I've updated it, but I like to make sure everyone knows what's going on)

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe

-Texture Artist- Letiahna

-Modelers/Animators- Divals

-Sound Engineer- Stealth

-Musician- Jack, Stealth

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself, pickleman357

We need at least two more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial. Please PM me if you want to help out in one of these positions.

In addition we'll need people to help once the game gets to the point where actors/actresses will be needed for voices. We'll also need models. Bruce has kindly volunteered some wonderful people he knows...or will at least ask them to enlist their aid. Anyone else who is interested, contact me, and we'll work on it. BTW Bruce, shortly after this message is posted, you'll get a PM 

And to anyone who I haven't PMed back with the answers or thoughts required, my apologies. I'll get back to you ASAP.

And that's all for now. I'll have more in a bit once I catch up to the PM madness.


----------



## Zoom (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a quick note to all concerned that I'm not going to join this project. I do hope it succeeds however, even though I somehow doubt it.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 30, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Just a quick note to all concerned that I'm not going to join this project. I do hope it succeeds however, even though I somehow doubt it.



I'm sure your opinion is well founded in your own mind. But if you're going to be negative, keep it to yourself. People who have that kind of negative attitude are why projects that can be as fun and interesting as this one, fail. So, keep your head in the sand, and out of our way.

This project isn't just one person's, it is a culmination of everyone who is, and will be putting effort into it. From the people who submitted their opinion, to those who want to help build and design it, to those who want to be the first people to try it out.

The more I look at it, and think about it all, the more I see that in a community with support like this one, a project like this can not only be completed in the way it is intended, but it can expand and thrive.

I hope you consider that next time you place such negative sentiment on something.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Just a quick note to all concerned that I'm not going to join this project. I do hope it succeeds however, even though I somehow doubt it.



Hey, looks like someone thinks a lot of himself! Unless you are Shigeru Miyamoto in disguise, I think we'll be able to scrape by.


----------



## Stealth (Jul 1, 2007)

Although he was being an arse about it, it is usually true. Personally I believe in giving things a chance becausesomething is always possible. 

As I said above the majority of community projects do fail, but theres always that 1 that succeeds. This is going to be fun for the community even if it is only half finished, and honestly Fun is what it's about.

I vote for a "Resume" just to see what experience people here have- I'm quite excited to know what you guys/gals have done in the past. [edit] I'm just interested thats all! 

Personally, (though I won't link at this time) I've worked on a commercial title, created music and sound effects for several others, written several tech demo's for large companies, and written a couple of CAD apps. I know a fair bit about the industry itself.

Before things got this serious I wrote several oldskool mario-like remakes including entire level editor and sprite editors, in Qbasic (this was up until about 2001) though the site that was hosting both has now gone offline sadly. One of my favourite games was a Homer-Pacman mix that died when my old half-gig drive died.

That's when I discovered BlitzBasic- which at the time was much quicker than Qbasic (although these days graphics cards arent optimised for 2D as well as they used to be.) which I continued to use for a fair few years, made a few online tech demo's to train up on the technology I needed to know. 

One thing that always made me laugh was how new coders would show up out of nowhere and go "OMG!!! 1337! I can C0d3z!" and then go bonkers making an Eve Online remake, followed shortly after by, "How do you make a connection to the internet?" or, my favourite, "How do I 'write' text onto the screen?".


What are your thoughts on engines for 2D games then? WHat are you considering?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 1, 2007)

For 2D engines, I say SQL. Why? Easy, I* already have a game made in it*, so things like
- Menus
- Graphics
- Keyboard and mouse
- Text box with word wrap in it
and everything

so the only thing we really need to add is a world to walk around in and any special effects animation. The rest of the code is done, though would need some tweeks. We should be able to have a working engine in about 2-3 months. Then after that all we need to do is add content, play test and we're done. 

If people really want this to happen and put some effort into it, then we should be able to have this done in about a year's time. Depending on the size of the audio files, it should be small and easily accessable to everyone here.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, that's SDL, not SQL, damn letters

http://www.libsdl.org/


----------



## Stealth (Jul 1, 2007)

LMFAO, for a second then I was going to say, you have NO idea lol....

Yeah SDL is a common lib, should be alright


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 1, 2007)

We have a new poll...this time for the name of the group who's putting this together. What should we call ourselves? I'm going to list a couple suggestions, and also allow for your own suggestions. We'll see what wins out.

-Big Hairy Monkey Productions

-Big Studio Productions

-Fat Peoples Productions

-Acceptance Productions

-Other (Your own idea, and why?)

SO, we'll see what comes out of this.

The name list is still the same as last time, so no update on that...we do however still have room for people, and we need a few more programmers. So, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 1, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> The problem is, is that we would need a high res modeler who really knows how to rig, because of all the facial expressions. Which we don't have. And the animation would have to be unique for the larger characters otherwise you'll have hands disappearing into love handles.
> 
> Plus, you would basically cut out the programmers, Zain and myself.
> 
> I don't think its going to happen with this project. If you want to hunt down a really good FA modeller and do the "Putting meat back into video game" crusade, go for it. But I'd rather make our own game here this time.



from what i heard the face thing may not be required if you use a default head from the actual game just change the body. you could go to the elderscroll forums and ask (if you dont know where its at ask me) since thats where all the modders of oblivion are at. and you prolly will need scripters depending on what you are doing with the mod so i guess you would need programmers for that to script events with the mod like a quest or whatever. and voice actors for the characters like who is going to do the voice acting for the bbws?

and i know a guy that has a pretty decent bbw model made in 3dsmax. his name is buffalo bellycan (some of yall have heard of him). if you want his help you should ask BUT DONT ASK for his model upfront ask him to join the team.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 1, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Hey, looks like someone thinks a lot of himself! Unless you are Shigeru Miyamoto in disguise, I think we'll be able to scrape by.


I was only responding to the call to action.

And what's wrong with thinking a lot of him- or herself? Isn't positive self-esteem important in size (or just anything) acceptance?

I see attitudes like this one will be the downfall of your project. Thanks for confirming my hypothesis.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 1, 2007)

Zoom said:


> I was only responding to the call to action.
> 
> And what's wrong with thinking a lot of him- or herself? Isn't positive self-esteem important in size (or just anything) acceptance?
> 
> I see attitudes like this one will be the downfall of your project. Thanks for confirming my hypothesis.



Okay, seriously, wtf is your problem? 

There's a big difference between self-esteem, and being a cocky jerk, you sir, are being a jerk.

There is absolutly no need for for this negitive banter on this thread. And _*this game WILL happen!*_ If we use SDL I already have half the engine here in front of me. So can you please take your pessimistic views else where. 

I hope that a moderator will see this and agree that there is no need for such hate on this thread and kindly delete your remarks so that we may focus on the task at hand.

Back to the naming of this development team, let's see....

how about
The *B*rilliant *B*ody *W*orkshop 
*F*resh *A*rts



gangstadawg said:


> and i know a guy that has a pretty decent bbw model made in 3dsmax. his name is buffalo bellycan (some of yall have heard of him). if you want his help you should ask BUT DONT ASK for his model upfront ask him to join the team.



That's good to know, but we've kinda voted for a 2d RPG with 6 characters, not a 3D Adventure/RPG with 1 character.

Maybe for our next project! Good to know though!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2007)

Zoom said:


> I was only responding to the call to action.
> 
> And what's wrong with thinking a lot of him- or herself? Isn't positive self-esteem important in size (or just anything) acceptance?
> 
> I see attitudes like this one will be the downfall of your project. Thanks for confirming my hypothesis.



Yeah, 'cause size-acceptance is all about saying "You'll fail if I'm not involved". Seriously, reread what you wrote and imagine if someone walked in when you were trying to accomplish something and said the same thing. Do you do this where you work?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 1, 2007)

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe, Coyote Wild

-Modelers/Animators/Textures- Divals, Letiahna

-Music/Sound Effects- Jack, Stealth

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself, pickleman357

We need at least two more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial. Please PM me if you want to help out in one of these positions.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 2, 2007)

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe, Coyote Wild

-Modelers/Animators/Textures- Divals, Letiahna

-Music/Sound Effects- Jack, Stealth

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Myself

-Programmers-Myself, pickleman357, doctorx

We need at least one more programmers to get this going. The rest can be filled in as this project gets under way, but those previously mentioned are crucial. Please PM me if you want to help out in one of these positions.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay, I need some more feedback from the community at large, but first, and update.

Story idea is done and will be sent to the writers right after I finish this post. Pickleman and I have discussed a lot of this, and it'll be tough, but we'll see what happens. I'll also be sending our illustrator a message with some things for him to start up on.

Okay, back to the help I need from all of you out there...

There are going to be eight characters...the first two are pretty straight forward...First is our heroine, she's a bbw who is confident, set in her ideals and motives, and believes in what she's fighting for. The second is a young FA guard who, though in the closet, slowly is trying to break free of the rules society has forced upon him for his entire life.

We need to figure out some ideas of the next six characters...I'll give them a sentence long description, and it would be amazingly helpful if you suggested who they are, and what party they play to us. It'll help the writers, and make the fleshing out of these characters easier, and more fun...as well as bring more of YOU into the fold, making this a part of the community.

Here they are:

-The Heroine's friend, a sly, slender girl who really enjoys big guys, but is shy around them.

-The leader of one of the cities, a powerful figure who demands obedience.

-The priestess of the Earth Goddess, and mother figure to many.

-A sly, inventive person of mischievious intent, who enjoys trying to stick it to authority.

-A reject in all societies, thought of as undesireable because of his/her warped likes, he/she hangs out in the slums that make up the town of 'creeps'.

When I don't mention a sex or say he/she, that means it is open to whatever you can think of. I have another character or two, but I want to keep them on the back burner...most likely they'll be thrown out.

In any case, let me hear your opinions, speak your minds, and let's see what we come up with.

I'll be back with a further update later...

BTW, this is for the open forum...so just place your thoughts here, not in my PM box. I want to see what comes up from the discussion.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 3, 2007)

When I think of this game, I think of a 400+lbs woman who's shy and unsure about herself, with a big freaking cannon or something. And only she can use it because of the kick back.
The intro to the gun goes something like this in my mind.

Weapon's dealer, "That cannon? That's off an old mech, no person can use that... they would have to be like 300lbs, otherwise they'll go flying backwards from the kick back."
The entire party slow turns and looks at the SSBBW
SSBBW, "Why is everyone looking at me?"


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 3, 2007)

We can one of the character be from a military family. But, was either kicked of the military for either their preferences or their weight. 

We could have an enemy that are only after the good guys, because they despise fat people and their admirers. 

And, we can have one of the hero is forward and confident, because their family is fat, forward and confident as well. 

By the way, what about a sci-fi element?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 3, 2007)

We're going with a sci-fi element. How far and how much, we're not too sure yet so make some suggestions and if we like it, we'll use it!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, not incredibly science fiction...

No hover cars, space ships, or rockets...more like just a slightly more advanced Earth where things are bit more extreme.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 4, 2007)

Any thoughts about what kind of BHM character we could add to this game? FFA's I'm looking at you!


----------



## -X- (Jul 4, 2007)

Can you generalize the plot for me ?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 4, 2007)

The plot that we are currently on work goes something like this. Please remember, this is only the working idea and could change

The world is a futuristic exaggeration of this world. All the problems we have now are 100 times worse in this game world. Pollution, wars, famine, slavery, and of course, just to hit home, the whole idea that you have to be thin to be accepted in society. 


The largest city is where we start off where we meet our heroine, a BBW woman whos not ashamed of her self despite the fact that she and everyone thats not perfect is being hunted down. She gets captured helping some of her friends escape the villains police force, and gets imprisoned in a jail like liposuction clinic with brainwashing too. One of the guards is actually an FA and when he sees her, he breaks her out and they escape together. After this they go out into the world for the first time in their life, finding genetic rejects, and cities with their own views on everything, etc. They build up strength, gathering other party members for their cause, fight the villain and teach the world that it doesnt matter what you look like, were all equal.

Or something like that, Im not a writer, but thats the basic idea


----------



## -X- (Jul 4, 2007)

I see, now I can work out some of those character prototypes better, thanks. Also, I know I'm not the lead designer (I look at it more as if I'm a trainee), but when you guys are formulating this, is it alright if you could PM me about it too ? 

For now, I'll make up some of my own ideas for characters. Thanks again.


----------



## -X- (Jul 4, 2007)

_-A reject in all societies, thought of as undesirable because of his/her warped likes, he/she hangs out in the slums that make up the town of 'creeps'._

For this character, I was thinking of a young man, whom was sent to one of the correctional facilities that you spoke of (for brainwashing, etc.) to be experimented on. He more or less used to have an omnipotent state of mind, not 'giving in' to all ideals that society had brought upon him or those close to him. So generally a character with an 'elevated' mind in a sense. 

This character could also fight extremely well, having a medium-muscular build (around 160-180lbs?), he's able to fight according to how well-accustomed his body is to the way he fights. (when I say this, basically stating that no matter the size of the character, he/she would be able to battle well.)

For both of these reasons, he's taken into custody, and is subject to brainwashing. When it comes known that none of the procedures to brainwash him are working, they result to tortue/experimenting, (mainly lashes against his upper body, and checking brainwaves.) The end result comes to failure, and they decide its best to get rid of this 'problem', a person who could join the military and be a valuable asset, however his stern/understanding ideals is not whats needed in society, therefor his termination. 

With his bruised body, officials decide to just throw him into the slums, believing he'll die, obviously not the case as he regained his strength. It is because of all this torment/one sided-ness that he decides its best to just keep away from others, and not fight for what he believes is right, only caring about his own needs. 

Because of his current state, he can be seen as undesirable to both the good and evil characters, since he's only out for himself.

*Quick Data:*
- Keeps himself very secluded. 
- Just for numbers, I'd say 19 years old for now.
- Not having access to many goods, he wears dark (black?) clothing, a hood covering most of his face.
- black hair
-about 5'9"
- tan skin: West Indian/Asian Descent
- baggy-esh pants
- boots
- adept in hand to hand combat, carries a short sword?(up for discussion)


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 4, 2007)

I can see that character working, but I have to ask, what's his modivation for joining our party of characters?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd have to roll with Pickleman on that one...for someone to join a group, he/she has to have a certain reason for joining, either because it would be beneficial to him/her, or they wouldn't join up. So, once you get a reason, it sounds like the character would be a possibility. 

Another thing...remember, everything we come up with in the design/creative process goes to the writers through me. Then, the writers make a story, script, and remake the characters according to the needs there in. If a character gets changed, or reformatted, or perhaps discarded, do not take offense, it isn't because we dislike someone, it is because the character doesn't fit in the story, and the writers can't make him/her fit in anyway.

A note for the writers as well, what we give you is the ideas, the raw material. What you add to it, take from it, and the ways in which you change it is up to you. If something needs to be a certain way for it to work in game-play, or if something needs to be the way it is for the game to hit the general point of this game, I'll tell you. Otherwise, assume that the ideas we present you are food for thought, and just guides to what we're thinking, and what we'll be designing into the game. That being 12 interesting and different characters with the same goals, one massive empire which is ruling the world under the iron fist of the 'Tyrant'. Three cities outside the control of this Tyrant, though not without having to fight for their status with the armies of said Tyrant. There are various tribes and cultures inside, and outside the cities which have various foundations in the fetishes of this community, from the relatively normal, to the extreme. 

If that is too much of an enforced set of guidelines, let me know...because honestly, with only that in mind, it seems pretty open and free to interpretation to me, but I could be wrong, and my opinion is not the only one that counts. Only when things need to be done, need to progress, or need to be a certain way to work will I put my foot down. It isn't to hurt feelings, or to make fun. I know I've said this a couple times already, but I need to make sure it is understood...for this to work, we need to cooperate, and work well together, otherwise this will fail like a lot of other projects do when created by a community.

And none of us want that to happen. This community can do it, there are a lot of talented people here, a lot of smart people who want to make a game. This game is our way of showing other communities that we can work together, get things done, and present ourselves not only as individuals, as a group, and as a community, but also that we can become a team.

Well, that's basically it for now...I'm back to grinding away at this project.

Oh, and I do not expect anyone to work on this 24/7. I certainly can't make that time commitment myself...and I'm probably going to be working just as hard as anyone trying to get everything rolling and coordinated. So realize that just because someone doesn't respond immediately, doesn't mean you're being ignored. With 10+ PMs, some of considerable length, in my inbox which are still being gotten to, I can tell you, I'll be a bit getting back to people. But I will get back to you, it just make take a little time.

Take care everyone, and I wish you all well in your part as we progress.


----------



## -X- (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys sooner. I was thinking that if the idea for 'the reject' character was put into the game, his joining the party wouldnt be the simple meeting, and then decision to join. I can't think of any RPGs right off my head that may have did this, but to an extent just looking to it as a way to keep the story during his segment interesting/different. 

If we decide to put him in, I know that there's a chance that a couple/many changes could be made around him, however I was just thinking generally that when he meets the 'good guys', their values and experiences could have an effect on him. After a couple more meetings and events occuring, his 'spark' would be re-ignited, and he would willingly join the main characters. 

He would see that regardless of what happened to him in the past, he shouldn't give up hope, for these encounters with the 'good guys' show that hope hasnt given up on him, and that he shouldnt waste his life away in the slums.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 6, 2007)

We can make the good guys a rebel force (that maybe helps him escape). We can also make one of the key characters in the group (if not the leader) a SSBBW, that gives you tasks to fullfill. She can also can become his love interest! 



-X- said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you guys sooner. I was thinking that if the idea for 'the reject' character was put into the game, his joining the party wouldnt be the simple meeting, and then decision to join. I can't think of any RPGs right off my head that may have did this, but to an extent just looking to it as a way to keep the story during his segment interesting/different.
> 
> If we decide to put him in, I know that there's a chance that a couple/many changes could be made around him, however I was just thinking generally that when he meets the 'good guys', their values and experiences could have an effect on him. After a couple more meetings and events occuring, his 'spark' would be re-ignited, and he would willingly join the main characters.
> 
> He would see that regardless of what happened to him in the past, he shouldn't give up hope, for these encounters with the 'good guys' show that hope hasnt given up on him, and that he shouldnt waste his life away in the slums.


----------



## Stealth (Jul 7, 2007)

> Quick Data:
> - Keeps himself very secluded.
> - Just for numbers, I'd say 19 years old for now.
> - Not having access to many goods, he wears dark (black?) clothing, a hood covering most of his face.
> ...



Inspired by:






?

At the start of the second one, and as the evil one at the end of the same, he is covered by a hood.

Anyway, Sounds like him, but a little beefier lol.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 8, 2007)

Stealth said:


> Inspired by:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeah, and it we could steer this away from RPG-cliche as possible, that'd be great. If this is going to be an FA video game (see title), I think a BBW should be the star, and while men and smaller women should have major parts, we shouldn't have anyone else competing as the main character; otherwise the story'll lose focus.

I'd also worn against going too dark, as that requires a pretty fine touch to do properly, but I'm not helming the project here.


----------



## -X- (Jul 8, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Yeeeah, and it we could steer this away from RPG-cliche as possible, that'd be great. If this is going to be an FA video game (see title), I think a BBW should be the star, and while men and smaller women should have major parts, we shouldn't have anyone else competing as the main character; otherwise the story'll lose focus.
> 
> I'd also worn against going too dark, as that requires a pretty fine touch to do properly, but I'm not helming the project here.



The main, 'MAIN' character of the story IS a BBW, the character I made ideas for was just one of the people who'd join the BBW and her friends in their quest. Secondly, I've never played Prince of Persia before, outside of a short demo for the first one, I didn't intend for the character to sound like that guy, just wanted the 'reject' character to be interesting/dark.

As for his actual clothing, I was thinking more black/dark brown colors, and darker skin.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to need the writers to show me what they have so far, and I need our illustrator to do the same. Pickleman and I have been working on the design process, and we've figured out the fighting system, the inventory system, and have gotten down the various categories of each.

So, send in what you guys have done so far, any explanations or information you think I'll need with it, and we'll go from there. We've decided that 12 characters is the max we can handle, unless there is a specific character that the writers came up with that we can't do without. Abilities and tactics have already been figured out, all we need to do now is confirm the various characters, and make sure everyones moving along with their part of those who are working so far. The next week or two will likely begin the coding process, which I can tell you right now will not be a walk in the park.

Note to all members of the project, it will be a similar battle system to Final Fantasy 6. As for the actual sprites, and the character art, we'll get to that when we start working on the code. Any questions, PM me...the sooner the better.

Zain out.


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 8, 2007)

I will add into my two cents. About a charcther I would add to the band of misfits. If it's too cliche or won't work I won't be offended if its ignored.

Name give by the Temple of the High: Paloma
Birth name: unknown
species: genetically altered human
height: 56
gender: female
ethnicity: Canadian
weight: 113 pounds
hair: black
genetic enhancements: hollow bones, increased long distance vision, two large pigeon like wings that allow her to fly, and talons instead of feet. 

Background of the Temple of the High: 
The Temple of the High was founded in 2012 as a small cult created by failed science fiction writer Gene Burchfield. The cult started as a generic New Age cult focusing on the Neo-Pagan conception of the Air element and environmentalism. 

Eventually the cult attracted the attention of Bio-company CEO billionaire Saul Houston. Houston converted to the High religion, and used his money to promote the Temple. But with money came influence Houston interpreted the High message that genetically engineering to make humans more animal-like was the only possible means to reduce human resource consumption. Since the Temple was steeped in mythology of flying creatures and the sky, High experiments are focused on making humans more bird like. 

Because of its illegal and widely publicized genetic experimentations, rabid environmentalism, and pacifism the Temple its members are not highly regarded by the government or the overwhelming majority of citizens. Houstons waning political and financial influences are that prevent direct government action against the Temple (at the start of the game the government finally starts raiding Temple compounds).

Background of the Temple of the Paloma: 
Paloma is genetic experiment of the powerful yet marginalized Temple of the High. She has no memory of her previous life and no desire to learn about it. She is fully committed to the Temple of the High and all of its teachings. Because of this commitment to High teachings she will not use lethal force, even at the cost of her own life. She fights with the group because of recent governmental actions against the Temple. Others in the group are uncertain to trust her because of the Temples status and because her ultimate loyalty lies with the Temple and not the rebellion.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> I will add into my two cents. About a charcther I would add to the band of misfits. If it's too cliche or won't work I won't be offended if its ignored.
> 
> Name give by the Temple of the High: Paloma
> Birth name: unknown
> ...



The character itself is a good idea; bird-characters always allow for interesting fighting. I'm just worried we're gonna get weighed down with too many government conspiracies and rebel groups and the "fun" aspect gets downplayed. I don't think the guys who created the original Final Fantasy put this much backstory in when they created their game back in the 80s, and I think a more minimalist approach would work better for an amateur venture like this.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 8, 2007)

I am handing this project over to Pickleman effective immediately...for a few specific reasons...

1) I have family emergences...a person in my family has recently died (I'm not talking about my dog, I'm talking about an uncle). And another has just found out she has cancer. My mother is going in for foot-surgery in the week after we get back from the funeral, and she's going to need help around the house.

2) He has the enthusiasm and ability to organize things, as well as experience in doing do. He's thought up most of what's gone on so far, and he's a bright guy with plenty of ideas of his own, as well as a working knowledge of game development that I don't.

3) I am currently looking for another job because I have little to no money, and I'm tired of scrapping by, plus I want to ease my parent's monetary burden a bit by pitching in even more than I do towards my college payment, which includes taking on more loans. And though it won't cost me up front, the interest on the loans has to be paid monthly.

4) I have an internship which I need to write a final report for, and I need to file with my college so I graduate in January 08 rather than in May 08.

So, all of this added together means I am going to be getting my ass kicked all summer. I don't need sympathy or reps, or anything for all this stuff, and I didn't ask for it for the death of my dog either (though I DO appreciate everyone who has sent me a PM or a message, or sent their sympathies, I do thank you all for that).

I hope it goes well, and I know Pickleman will do a much better job than I ever could at leading this project. He doesn't take a ton of flak, and he's pointed in his design and development of this game, very focused, and determined to make this work. So, everyone who's working on this, listen to him, help him out, and please, please, show everyone around that you can do it, and provide everyone with an awesome game worth playing around with and enjoying.

Thank you everyone, and take care.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 8, 2007)

> The largest city is where we start off where we meet our heroine, a BBW woman whos not ashamed of her self despite the fact that she and everyone thats not perfect is being hunted down. She gets captured helping some of her friends escape the villains police force, and gets imprisoned in a jail like liposuction clinic with brainwashing too. One of the guards is actually an FA and when he sees her, he breaks her out and they escape together.



Why would an FA work at a liposuction and brain-washing facility? o.0


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe there should be some kind of meat shortage that leads to people being used as meat, starting off with fat and muscle bound people being abducted by hired goons then leading to massive scale fattening plants, you could play as a girl whom escapes one of these plants and fights the cannibal corporation all the way to the top where there's probably some kind of plot twist to make things even worse and then they all go home for tea and biscuits, well thats my two pence, if you need any characters to be "fleshed out" pardon the pun, I'm your man

oh yeah, question to any of the team as can answer it, are you having magic/supernatural beings in this rpg?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 8, 2007)

A couple things:

I think having a magic-using fat girl would work rather well. SuperMegaTopia's Red Stephie comes to mind as an example, and my own sci-fi/fantasy series has a bbw mage as a main character. It'd let her be powerful without being unrealistic ("SUPER FAT PUNCH!!!").

I haven't done anything for this project yet.. I've been busy with school, and I need someone to tell me what to make. If someone could send me some sketches or whatever, I'll get to work.

=Divals


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

So, I woke up this morning and realize that this project has been dropped into my lap. I sort to have to orgonize it my own so can everyone who wants to be a part of this PM me with what you can do. Since this is going to be a 2d game, we're back to the good old frame by frame animation. Nothing too difficult, but it can be time consuming.

I'm looking for the following.
- Concept art (Able to turn ideas into a rough pictures quickly)
- Character Art (full body pictures in detail)
- Colouring
- Enemy Art (The enemies probably won't be animated but there will be alot of them)
- Character animation (Walking, fighting - This is a big one because we have 12 characters to animate)
- Special effect animation (Fireballs, gun shots, explosions, etc)
- Level Deisgn (Concept work and blueprinting)
- Level Artist (Colouring to completetion)
- Story and dialog (Being an RPG there's going to be a lot and Zain and I were thinking about making a whole love system in so there's lots to do here)
- Sound effects
- Voice capture sound effects
- Music
- Able to write code - C++
- Able to read code - C++

Zain and I have completed the basic design work, so as soon as people PM me, I can start assigning tasks to do.
I'm also looking for a Story Lead and an Art Lead. This'll make it easier on me when it comes to organizing people. If you can/want to be the Lead, please let me know.

If there's no strong objections, I would like to have everyone on my Yahoo! Messenger as well, so I know where to find you and I can keep everyone updated. Just add me - Pickleman357

Here's the list of people who I know have already offered to help and yes, I do need you to PM me please and thank you.

-Designers- pickleman357(LEAD), -X-

-Writer- Ekim, Supermishe, Coyote Wild

-Modelers/Animators/Textures- Divals, Letiahna

-Music/Sound Effects- Jack, Stealth

-Illustrator- UncannyBruceman

-Project Manager- Pickleman357

-Programmers- pickleman357, doctorx

I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want this game to happen, but I don't want it to become MY project, I want it to be the communities project. So I will also be making a website with all of the design stuff on it. Art, documentation, stories, everything. That way, everyone knows what's going on and there's no guess work. If ANYONE has a problem with something, or can think of something better. Please please please, let me know

Thank in advance for everyone's participation.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Characters

Here are the working characters. Some things about their story will definatly change, but here's the general idea. 
The first thing in < > is what the character will be using for weapons. The second < > is the character's special ability. 
Zain and I worked on this to get it to balance out, but if anyone has a really good idea or is totally offended by one of the characters, please let me know.

-Heroine who is also a BBW, confident, smart, assertive, and is working for the rebels/revolution movement.
<Duel Pistols><Reflex>_Can dodge really well, can shoot bullets out of the sky_

-FA Guard, Closet FA, smart with computers dumb with people, has a penchant for trying to do things which are inventive on the fly, thinks too much.
<Rifle><Tactics> _Millitary stuff, grenages_

-SSBBW Priestess of the Moon, Soon to be High Priestess of the Fertility Goddess religion in the Outland city of Gaea. Shy, doesn't understand her size, wants to make a difference but doesn't know how.
<cannon> <healing>

-Furry FFA, genetic experiment, berserk fighter, unlike most of the others she uses melee. Tall, powerful, and athletic, short attention span.
<claws><rage>

-Rogue FA from the slums of the BIG CITY. Cunning, thief like, and rather obsessed with several fetishes which are outlawed by the Tyrant. Was captured and tortured and brainwased, but wouldn't break. Later escaped and he's also bi-sexual.
<knives><traps> _and other ninja like things_

-Heroine's best friend, smart, funny, cute, everything that the fake society approves of physically. She's a feedee, who admires and supports the cause. She gradually gains throughtout the game. Becomes the biggest team member of the females.
<shotgun><pyrokenisis>

-BHM -Old Retired General, tactical genius, denounced for his love of big women, and his enjoyment of food. Works to protect the Earth Temple
<revolver><Leadership> _has a lot of support type powers_

-Amazon Queen's Twin Sister, powerful dominant figure who believes that not only should women have curves, but men should be plush and feminine. She is the other character who fights in melee, though she does use spears and other weapons.
<Spear><Electrokinesis>

-Mechanic, a lovely girl who's plush, funny, and enjoys conversations while retro-fitting a car to carry ten in a pinch. She's bi-sexual as well, but enjoys men who know there way around a machine.
<random big guns><Battle effecting tech> _Probably the most versitile character in the game_

-Tyrant's son, born to privledge, thought to be amazingly well endowed, not only with intelligence, and natural beauty, but also with the physical abilities and stature that most men would die to have. He however holds a dark secret, and is the reason why the young heroine escapes prison so easily.
<duel swords><Telekinesis>

-SSBHM - Consort to the Empress of the Flesh Clan, who believe only if their Queen is bountiful do they stand a chance at having a plentiful harvest. More devote and focused worshippers of the Earth Mother. His size is because he eats much like his love, a lot. However, after her death, he joins the companions, hoping to rid the world of the Tyrant menace who killed his beloved wife. And though he was not fond of her abundant flesh, he loved her just the same.
<hands><martial arts>

-The Wanderer, a once powerful man in the Big City, before he became disgusted with the events unfolding. He's considered a ghost, a messenger, and most of all, a force of great strength. Once considered the Tyrant's partner, he left because of the demented world she was creating.
<Chains><Dune (creatures)> _Can summon creatures to do his bidding._


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> maybe there should be some kind of meat shortage that leads to people being used as meat, starting off with fat and muscle bound people being abducted by hired goons then leading to massive scale fattening plants, you could play as a girl whom escapes one of these plants and fights the cannibal corporation all the way to the top where there's probably some kind of plot twist to make things even worse and then they all go home for tea and biscuits, well thats my two pence, if you need any characters to be "fleshed out" pardon the pun, I'm your man
> 
> oh yeah, question to any of the team as can answer it, are you having magic/supernatural beings in this rpg?



Soylent green is made from people! 


I think that the overall possibilities and range of this world are a little hazy. What exists, what is only believed in, what is hinted at, and what is commonplace? Is there viable interstellar travel? To what extent has artificial intelligence been honed and developed?

Will you be accepting other ideas for characters?

Also, I reiterate my previous question, why would an FA be working at a liposuction and brainwashing plant?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I think that the overall possibilities and range of this world are a little hazy. What exists, what is only believed in, what is hinted at, and what is commonplace? Is there viable interstellar travel? To what extent has artificial intelligence been honed and developed?


Its post this world. There are some new technologies like plasma and rail gun weapons, but no super AI, or cyborgs, anti grav or anything. So its modern with a little hint of high tech stuff.


> Will you be accepting other ideas for characters?


Yes, and *villians* too!


> Also, I reiterate my previous question, why would an FA be working at a liposuction and brainwashing plant?


Because he's a closet FA, he hasn't come to terms with it because he grew up in a world that really really hated them. If he admitted to anyone that he was an FA he probably would be inprisoned and totured until he changed his mind. Once he hooks up with our bbw heroine, he starts to come out of the closet and desides to go with her.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2007)

How much high tech stuff? Which high tech stuff? The problem with the near future is that, near as it is, it hasn't happened yet, so there are various schools of thought as to what it contains. 

Do we have genetic modification? Are we working with hard science, or do we use creature feature physics, where anything involving DNA or electricity may result in somebody turning into a monster or increasing vastly in size? 

Even if he's a closet FA, that doesn't make a lot of sense. People wouldn't assume that he's got a think for fat chicks simply because he chooses to be a travelling salesman instead of a liposuction and brainwashing specialist in The Room Without Darkness. If he routinely subjects people to brainwash and lypos, he would have left the job a long time ago or become numb to it. Couldn't he be a night janitor or something?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> How much high tech stuff? Which high tech stuff? The problem with the near future is that, near as it is, it hasn't happened yet, so there are various schools of thought as to what it contains.
> 
> Do we have genetic modification? Are we working with hard science, or do we use creature feature physics, where anything involving DNA or electricity may result in somebody turning into a monster or increasing vastly in size?


Yes there is genetic modification. We have a genetically created Furry. 
For everything else, why not? I'm just designing the game side of it to make it fun. If you have story ideas, post them, and we'll see if they fit in or not. We're really open right now and we want a huge story so the more suggestions the better.
_Let's Brainstorm!!_ 


> Even if he's a closet FA, that doesn't make a lot of sense. People wouldn't assume that he's got a think for fat chicks simply because he chooses to be a travelling salesman instead of a liposuction and brainwashing specialist in The Room Without Darkness. If he routinely subjects people to brainwash and lypos, he would have left the job a long time ago or become numb to it. Couldn't he be a night janitor or something?



He's probably just going to be a night watchman or something and his entire job description will be like "Make sure the prisonors don't escape" and that's it. 
Does that work?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, if his entire job is "Make sure prisoners don't escape," that still seems kinda wonky. It's like a secret service member, without being planted or paid off or anything, assassinating the president. 

Maybe he's a local worker who wanders into the wrong room at the right time?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me pass your concern on to the writers and see what they can do about it. I'm no good at stories.


----------



## -X- (Jul 9, 2007)

Night watchman still sounds like a guardsman to me. It does make some sense for him to be a closet FA and be a guard in a place such as that. There are many people who don't do what they what due to fear of how others may act, so they put up a front until something breaks them.

From what I see/presume, the heroine's rebellious behavior must have sparked something in him to do what he feels is morally/naturally right. It could work out, we just need more ideas.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

He could be another prisoner. He's in the cell next to her, they have a talk, and he decides to break her out too and then he realizes her size and goes all :wubu: on her, because he's never seen a woman as big as her before and it wakes something up inside him.

How about that?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm, but if he his a prisoner how do they break out?

I like the idea of janitor in the wrong place at the wrong time. Everyone knows that janitors have all the keys and know the secret accesses for when somebody gets locked out. Governments come and go, but mildew accumulates.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Hm, but if he his a prisoner how do they break out?
> 
> I like the idea of janitor in the wrong place at the wrong time. Everyone knows that janitors have all the keys and know the secret accesses for when somebody gets locked out. Governments come and go, but mildew accumulates.



So why does the janitor have military training?

Would the FA and herione meet outside then?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's a thought, (that's not mine) that I would like to get everyone's feedback on.

What if the closet FA was sent to break the heroine out by the Tyrant's Son? That's a nice setting for a nice deep story.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds good to me, he should be a gruff bastard with no emotions till he sees her and then starts to slip out of his steely persona


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 10, 2007)

The technical skills can probably be found in this crowd. The real question is the context. What is the story here? What situations happen in this game? What makes points, what loses points, what are the endgames, the terms of victory or defeat?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 10, 2007)

Elfcat said:


> The technical skills can probably be found in this crowd. The real question is the context. What is the story here? What situations happen in this game? What makes points, what loses points, what are the endgames, the terms of victory or defeat?



Play FF6 and then make Terra a cute BBW with 2 plasma pistols, with better graphics. There ya go.

Story wise, we're still working that out.


----------



## Stealth (Jul 10, 2007)

So, what raw libraries are we going to use now? I mean, we need the rendering engine (SDL was chosen.), possibly scripting engine (for ease of use and setup of the storyline etc..) Sound libraries, Possibly AI libraries (though if you ask me AI is great fun to code up from scratch). Are we going to be incorporating physics? if so, Physics libs (though again, these are fun to code without a library.)

or are we going for the basic 2D (which we will need SDL + a scripting engine.)

I say scripting engine because writing one is a tedious and boring task. We might not share views as to what is "fun" to code and what isn't- so you might enjoy writing a script system for the characters, storyline etc. It can be very basic, or very complex.

I've had great fun coding a footballesque hovership ball game that incorporated physics into the main gameplay. Physics can and do apply in 2d when designed properly. I used ODE/Tokamak/Newton in the various stages of its development. All three have their strong points although Tokamak is pretty dead now.

Ah well, just talking out loud. I'm going to have a thorough read through what has been written this weekend and see what I can do SFX wise


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 10, 2007)

Stealth

- SDL, yes
- What do you mean by scripting engine?
- Sound libaries? What for coding them or making the actual sound?
- AI libaries is going to be a no. Just random numbers to get random battles and random attacks from the random creatures, so no real AI work is needed.
- Physics is a big NO.

If we had too many programmers, then we could do some fancy stuff. But since there's only 2 of use, then no.

...

Wait a minute... you can code?!?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quick update of what everyone is doing.

-X- is doing level design
Letiahna will be doing the battle scenes
Divals is doing the character animation
UncannyBruceman is starting to do the character sketches
Littleghost too
Coyote Wild is coming up with a story
DoctorX will be helping me with the coding
Jack is doing music
Stealth is doing the SFX and some music

I still need to touch base with *Ekim *and *Supermishe*

Otherwise this game is moving along nicely!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Stealth (Jul 11, 2007)

scripting engine: The library used to enable you to script the storyline. 

CHAR X MOVES TO X,Y. 5 secs. CHAR Y MOVES TO X,Y 5 secs. CHAR Y SAYS "Nice to meet you."

Physics being a no isnt so bad. From experience, they are the most difficult part to program.

From what you've said it sounds like we are not overshooting, which is good. it keeps the target reachable.

The sound library will be what we use to actually *play* the sounds. Libraries like FMOD or BASS. I'm not talking any synths here, I've written a couple of those 


and YES I can code. I just dont like C/C++ so never learnt. (i am doing so now out of need..) I am however a good coder of BlitzMax (and before that Blitz3D, though dont ask me to go down that route. ugh. Messy!!!!) and Visual Basic, then back before that Qbasic, and before that the old BBC micro haha! I have a strong knowledge of the market both AAA and Indie, and have worked behind the scenes on a few commercial indie projects written with the blitz line of languages.

I am behind quite a few large projects in the blitz set of languages and although I am not going to link the projects to my persona here, I will do so in private chat (again, this is due to me not wanting the two persona to be linked- again due to a sad state of affairs regarding online checks etc... Perhaps i'm more worried about this than I should be!)

In fact, I am more of a coder than I am a musician, though i have been both from a very young age!

Again I need to itterate that whilst I will be helping here, you should find one more person for the music and SFX. I am currently busy with some big projects and although I split my time to enable things like this, I cant guarantee to be available.


----------



## Stealth (Jul 11, 2007)

BTW, Hurry up and add me on Yahoo  haha


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 11, 2007)

BTW, this game may actually convince me to start playing video games.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay for scripting engine, I'll definatly have that. I did it before for the other game I worked on in SDL so the text is already there. Anyone that's not code-aphobic was able to throw story into the game. So yes, I will definatly be making the scripting engine for characters moving around. that way it doesn't matter how big or small this game is, it won't be a headache after I've layed the foundation.

As for sound engine, I haven't looked into that. If you can do some research for me and see what SDL has, that would be great. If is doesn't have anything, any recomendations would be very helpful.

Jack is doing nothing but music, so you probably won't have to worry about that side of it. Touch base with him so you both know what you can and can't do


----------



## Stealth (Jul 12, 2007)

I didnt think SDL did sound, and i was mostly right:

http://www.libsdl.org/intro.en/usingsound.html

There are plenty of choices.

As for audio, havent looked much, but I know BASS and FMOD both have license fees.

Portaudio: http://www.portaudio.com/ is a good idea.

Also, you might want to remember that MP3 playback in software requires a license, so we need to stick to OGG.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 12, 2007)

Concept Art for the Wanderer is done. w00t1


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL!! Looks a little like Bruce!!
Good job!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooh, impressive :smitten: 

=Divals


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 13, 2007)

i haven't even read the whole thread yet so if i'm throwing something out there that's useless then just ignore me lol Also i should mention i know nothing about video games but i do know about ssbbw's being that i *are* one hehe

but when thinking of something like this as far as a fat girl character. Perhaps maybe working it in to where maybe she's not totally confident in the beginning but wants to be more confident? and the more confidence she gains throughout the game the more powerful she becomes? It would be like a representation of the power of her femininity...at first she doesn't have a whole lot but through whatever means she develops it and becomes stronger and more powerful in the game (and also as a hot fat girl hehe)

Maybe she has a "miniskirt of power" of some sort hahaha

I know i felt that way just in general about myself in the beginning and when finding the community and all. 

I also imagine her being able to kill people that she walks up to that give her negative fat comments like "omg you shouldn't be wearing that" LOL 

and have random men telling her fat positive statements throughout the journey 

ok just some ideas i was having as i was reading and wanted to throw them out there. Now i imagine i'll go back to finish reading and they'll have either already been put out there or be irrelevant to what y'all have already come up with


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 13, 2007)

largenlovely

that's the basic idea we're trying to do. I'm glad that an actual BBW agrees. We are trying to capture the community so any and all suggestions like that are very welcomed.

Also, here's the working story so far. Remember that none of this is carved in stone yet. I just want to keep this community involved in the game development process.



> Our story begins in the back of a strange facility in the industrial district of Cylator City. There is a pool of water in the facility that feeds out into the nearby ocean. From the pool, emerges four heads. One of them is Ethulia Ren (our heroine).
> 
> A conversation happens between Ethulia and her teammates.
> 
> ...



Any and all comments are welcomed!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 13, 2007)

hahha that does look like Bruce..whatta hottie hehe



pickleman357 said:


> Concept Art for the Wanderer is done. w00t1


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jul 14, 2007)

this sounds great, and i can not wait to see the finished project


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, how's it going? 

If possible could I get everyone who's working on the project to check in with me via PM ASAP. I would like an update on everything that's been in progress, as well as some status on how things are going.

I've heard there is some support from the BBWs around here, let's make that support count. I want to make this game awesome for everything, but I'm sure you all know that, and support the idea.

Let's make that idea a reality. I know it won't be glamorous or the most beautiful game ever to exist, but we have a story to tell, a community to represent, and people who enjoy the ideas we have gathered.

Let's do this thing! Leroy Janki...err...I mean...ummm...yeah...:blink: 

  so just update me on what's going on, and we'll get moving


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 18, 2007)

We have the Wanderer, the Hero's friend, the Priestess of the Earth Mother, and of course, our Hero (I refuse to use the term Heroine, because the definition of 'hero' covers males and females).

Awesome...I'm working on a map for the game, and I am looking for some people to work on some monsters once the rough draft of the story has been sent to me. Submit any and all monster ideas to myself and/or Pickleman. Also, if anyone has suggestions for any characters aside from the main 12 and the Tyrant, I'm open to any thoughts.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2007)

wow those look fantastic!! i know i'm probably more than a little biased hehe but even still ...he did a fabulous job on the drawings



ZainTheInsane said:


> We have the Wanderer, the Hero's friend, the Priestess of the Earth Mother, and of course, our Hero (I refuse to use the term Heroine, because the definition of 'hero' covers males and females).
> 
> Awesome...I'm working on a map for the game, and I am looking for some people to work on some monsters once the rough draft of the story has been sent to me. Submit any and all monster ideas to myself and/or Pickleman. Also, if anyone has suggestions for any characters aside from the main 12 and the Tyrant, I'm open to any thoughts.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 19, 2007)

Update: School is kicking my ass this quarter. I'm only a week and a half in and I already don't have time to sleep. I don't think I'll be able to devote any serious amount of time to this project for at least three months.

=Divals


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2007)

Great graphics!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay everyone, we have 12 characters, and I honestly want to know if we should limit it to eight total character who're playable from when you meet them to the end of the game, and then have four who are only around for certain portions of the game...or should we have all 12 be completely playable?

I want to know everyone's opinion, and find out what everyone thinks.

Shoot me the answers, or answer on here.

In addition, what kinds of monsters should there be? Any ideas?

The map is coming together well, the story is currently having its first edit, and the illustrations are almost complete for the main characters.

Speaking of which...here's another one...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 21, 2007)

8 characters is still a lot for your first project, if you think in terms of final fantasy, all the characters develop but only a few you get really attached to, this differs from person to person but the main thing I guess is to concentrate on the plot lines for your main 3/4 characters and then the others should have little twists which are interesting but not as significant as your main character backstories, the left over characters as it were should support your main ones by providing services such as Transport(airship?) Weapons, Items, Magic and so on. 
Anyways so for this game is the battle system essentially the same as FF as in turn based 3/4 characters out at a time kinda thing?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 22, 2007)

The battle system is going to be a lot like the FF series for one main reason. We don't have the programming people to make a good, balanced, tested real time battle. When you look at FF, its just numbers. Do some quick math and play some preprogrammed animation. Very easy to program. This game will more focus on its story.

If we wanted to do a second one, then yeah, I would use the code from the first one and spend my time making a new, different battle engine. But that's far away.

p.s.

w00t1 on the pics!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 22, 2007)

Zain
A FA Video Game sounds like a great idea I'm here to support you I don't have the time to help you put together this game but I'll be happy to support when I can


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 1, 2007)

Have any of you seen this on you tube?

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=thinspiration&search=Search

This really plays along with our whole made up world and story, and really doesn't seem that far fetched... which is _really _scary.

We seriously *NEED *to make this game! Keep at peeps!


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've decide to get into the game industry, so I will probably be using this game as part of my portfolio.

I have my _old game _that I made in school. If anyone would like to see it, I can email you the link to the install files. Just send me a PM

I'm actually going to start programming soon. But in order to start doing that, I need some content to put in there. 

I hope I can make that first escape scene by the end of the month. Probably wont be any animations in the battle scene, and will look really bad, but it'll be something playable.

I'll be sending emails/pms to the team with a list of things to do. But before that, I'm going to make the website so everyone knows what everyone else is doing. I hope to have that ready by this weekend.

I'm really cracking down on making this so expect to see stuff happening.


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been working on some enemy designs, but does anyone have anything more definite than there's an army?


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 6, 2007)

Website is up!

http://www.geocities.com/bbwgame/index.html

Its just a basic one, but it does the trick. Hopefully this will give a better idea as to what's going on for everyone.

Also, all Content will be submitted to [email protected]This will keep everything orgonized on my end!

More to come!


----------



## bluberlover (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm starting to learn how to program maby I can help


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw you web page for it, last night, sounds cool!


----------



## Tassel (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like an interesting game! I hope it's made soon!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

Ethulia sounds too much like a granny name, I'll come up with a better one when the booze wears off if you like or you can just translate her key attribute into different languages until you find one that sounds nice, that's my secret, of course you might want to name her again when the whole game creation process is over. I'm just adding my two pence and if you need any storylines tied together then I'm your writer, don't worry about how different they may be I always find a way between, it seems I was born to compromise, maybe I should get that studded on my leather, it would probably suit me in a sad ironic kinda way


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, that reminds me Tom, that we decided to give better names for these characters, or at least give them names.
So please, everyone, give us some feedback, what would you name these characters?
http://www.geocities.com/bbwgame/character.html
Thanks!


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 16, 2007)

I tried to use the email, but it got returned. I don't know if my email is screwy or not. Here's some sketches, sorry for the delay. I haven't gotten any notices from the others, so hopefully these will stir up some communication.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 22, 2007)

frikkin sweet! I especially love the k9 squad concepts


----------



## Stealth (Aug 22, 2007)

Just dropping a note to say i'm still here. My drive died recently and i've not been back online long- behind in my main project by a few weeks now so i'm going to be doing that.

Get a proto up and running and i'll see what I can do for sounds!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 23, 2007)

so, is anyone going to give me some story to write? I mean I'm quite busy with my own but I like to have many irons in the fire as it were, it gives me something to do when I get frustrated with my own work


----------



## pickleman357 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey people. Something interesting happen to me in the last 6 weeks

my roommate quit her terrible job so I had to move out of this place. Then there was a complication at my daycare for my kid so that ended, and because that ended I lost my job too.

So in the span of 1 month I lost my house, daycare, and job.

I'm now moving to another city to start my life back up. This will take some time though, so this wonderful game will have to take a back seat for now.

I'm defanately going to want to work on this once I've moved in so artists keep drawing, writers keep writing, and everyone keep working as best they can.
I'll keep contact as best I can

See ya peoples soon!


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 11, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Hey people. Something interesting happen to me in the last 6 weeks
> 
> my roommate quit her terrible job so I had to move out of this place. Then there was a complication at my daycare for my kid so that ended, and because that ended I lost my job too.
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP.  
I'm so sorry to hear that.
I was wondering if the project was going to quietly go away. I guess it's _kinda_ good to hear something new on it. Good luck with everything, hope you're 'back' soon.


----------



## -X- (Sep 11, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Hey people. Something interesting happen to me in the last 6 weeks
> 
> my roommate quit her terrible job so I had to move out of this place. Then there was a complication at my daycare for my kid so that ended, and because that ended I lost my job too.
> 
> ...



Damn, sorry to hear about all of this reigning down on you all at once. Things have been stressful on my end with college and getting a job as well, I can *bump* this thread weekly for updated info to be transported onto the FA game website if thats ok.


----------



## pickleman357 (Sep 26, 2007)

Howdy

I'm back... mostly. Still covered in boxes, but I'm geared up to go on this game again. I just have to get my brain wrapped around it again.

So if anyone has anything new for me, please share it. I'll be in touch.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've done a lot of design work myself on the game

Also, I leard *flash*, so we can make this a *flash* game.

making it much more accessible to everyone. Just toss it on newgrounds or something

One of the major things that I was thinking of changing was the main character to be the solider instead of a bbw.
This is so someone who isn't an BBW/FA person can pick up the game and related to the main character right away. Someone who is in this community, will get to see his discovery of everything here. Stuff that they may never know.

what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 20, 2008)

pickleman357 said:


> I've done a lot of design work myself on the game
> 
> Also, I leard *flash*, so we can make this a *flash* game.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a fantastic idea! It'd be kinda like an intro without the formality. So how much art/character design help do you need? I've lost track since the thread's been inactive.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, I'm seeing this for the first time, but just thought I'd put it out there that I've soundtracked a video game before. Does this project have music yet?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 20, 2008)

This project has been idle for months so I have no idea who is still willing to do stuff.

Using flash, what I'll do is use sprite animation. Just like the old classic RPGs. That way, I'll have all the art I need to do endless animations with special effects and everything, as well as emotions for 'cutscenes' and such

Currently we have....
nothing. 

Well, some character art for like 2ish characters. I'm going to be redoing the webpage because I've done major design work on what the characters are and why we have them in the game.
I think the only character that we have art for that I didn't change would be the ssbbw with the bazooka

I'm still working on the full design. What I will need are

Writers
Background artists
sprite artists
SFX artists
SFX composers
music composers
If any of the old members of this project are still kickin around that would be great.

What I need right now is a detailed list of _every_ issue that a bbw/bhm/fa/ffa experiences in society today. Even if its links to posts on here, or personal issues. Like the asumtion that being fat is the source of being unhealthy, would probably be the biggest issue. Others are like

diets
finding clothes that fit
places being accessable
Negative stereotypes
also, what I need are purposes for characters, right now I have

an FA that doesn't know he's an FA and finds out through the course of the story
A BBW that isn't hindered by her wieght at all and isn't afraid to prove it!
a SSBBW that thinks she's ugly because of her weight, and eventually finds herself beautiful
A very open FA that doesn't find skinny women attrative at all
A BHM that's rude, but will take a bullet for a friend without a second though
A very skinny woman who wants to gain a little weight but can't, and no doctor will help her
a skinny woman who's dieted all her life, then suddenly discovers the enjoyment of food and becomes a gaia-bbw by the end of the game
A young girl, that's naturally fat, and concidered and outcast by her peers because of it.
A strong man that believes that all people have equal rights no matter what
That's the list so far, but it doesn't seem complete but I don't know what else to put in there.

I'm so happy to be working on this again! And to actually have the programming knowlegde to get it done!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still alive...though between work, life, etc I don't know what I'll be able to contribute...if anything.

Tell me what I can do, and I'll do my best.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't do anything... too busy. Sorry x.x


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 21, 2008)

pickleman357 said:


> This project has been idle for months so I have no idea who is still willing to do stuff.
> 
> Using flash, what I'll do is use sprite animation. Just like the old classic RPGs. That way, I'll have all the art I need to do endless animations with special effects and everything, as well as emotions for 'cutscenes' and such



I love it. Old school gaming that I can really get behind. Although pixelated would look great, I vote no because that would triple the art effort.



> Currently we have....
> nothing.
> 
> Well, some character art for like 2ish characters. I'm going to be redoing the webpage because I've done major design work on what the characters are and why we have them in the game.
> I think the only character that we have art for that I didn't change would be the ssbbw with the bazooka



I was psyched before, but now I'm _really_ psyched. 



> I'm still working on the full design. What I will need are
> 
> Writers
> Background artists
> ...



I think I can lend my hand to anything but the really in-depth flash programming and music. 



> What I need right now is a detailed list of _every_ issue that a bbw/bhm/fa/ffa experiences in society today. Even if its links to posts on here, or personal issues. Like the asumtion that being fat is the source of being unhealthy, would probably be the biggest issue. Others are like
> 
> diets
> finding clothes that fit
> ...



Keep us posted! BTW, it seems Canada's economy is pretty well, hope you're doing better than last we heard.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be happy to write anything you need, I would say I'm particularly useful as a "bridging" writer so if you need bits tied together I have the creativity to make it possible, but I'm off to japan/traveling for a bit at the moment but I'll be able to help when I get back on the 25th of august


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 21, 2008)

Littleghost:

Alright, can you make me some animate sprite of this woman firing her cannon?

http://www.geocities.com/bbwgame/images/priestesscolor.jpg


Lastminute.Tom:

That sounds really good actually, because the first part of the game will be going from place to place meeting all the characters, so knitting all that together would be great!

I still need more character ideas though, something's missing


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need some kind of troop of evil minions. Like they go around taking food from fatties and distributing leaflets for weight loss products. This should weaken the fatties, except for fatties who have reached a certain level of self-acceptance--who've become "golden," shall we say.

You definitely need more evil in this. Otherwise there's no struggle and the whole thing falls flat.

And you need more male characters. More than one BHM, for sure. Oh, and you need someone who's considering leaving their partner because they've lost weight. And you need some transgendered or LGBT characters.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fascinita 
Actually, as the story goes anyone who fat is hunted down. They are forced to loose weight, or if their genes are too, well, fat, they are executed. The goverment can get away with this because society makes people so focused on their own self image that they don't care about anyone else.
That evil enough?


A guy that's thinking of leaving his (ss)bbw wife because she's loosing weight. That does seem to come up quite a bit here. Good call! Definatly need some good writing so the player's don't hate him. Might not be a character as such, but that issue will definatly come up.


I'm staying away from any sort of religion, gender issues, homosexuality, or anything else. This game will have a very focused message to get accross.
And I have no idea what LGBT means.


Also though of a few more issues to bring up in game

Being denied health care
Social abuse/Discrimination


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 22, 2008)

LGBT = Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgendered.

And while that would all be a bit too much to focus on, maybe there could be a few allusions/parallels thrown in, dunno.

Anyways, I'll look at the sprite. This is gonna be fun ! Oh, and serious, hard work too.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, I though up a rather cool character for the FA with the ssbbw wife so he's in. We now have 10 characters, with and even mix of man and women as well as fat and skinny characters. Which is awesome!


an FA that doesn't know he's an FA and finds out through the course of the story
A BBW that isn't hindered by her wieght at all and isn't afraid to prove it!
a SSBBW that thinks she's ugly because of her weight, and eventually finds herself beautiful
A very open FA that doesn't find skinny women attrative at all
A BHM that's rude, but will take a bullet for a friend without a second though
A very skinny woman who wants to gain a little weight but can't, and no doctor will help her
a skinny woman who's dieted all her life, then suddenly discovers the enjoyment of food and becomes a gaia-bbw by the end of the game
A young girl, that's naturally fat, and concidered and outcast by her peers because of it.
A strong man that believes that all people have equal rights no matter what
An FA that's sad that his SSBBW wife wants to loose weight
So what we need now are 2 more characters. 

A BHM and a FFA.
I needs character ideas! Brainstorm people! Everything and anything you can come up with. Even if its bad, it might spark a good idea!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

pickleman357 said:


> Okay, I though up a rather cool character for the FA with the ssbbw wife so he's in. We now have 10 characters, with and even mix of man and women as well as fat and skinny characters. Which is awesome!




FAs, BBWs, FFAs and BHMs come in LGBT flavor, too.

But I take it these are all straight. 

Well, it's your game.  Good luck.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> FAs, BBWs, FFAs and BHMs come in LGBT flavor, too.
> 
> But I take it these are all straight.
> 
> Well, it's your game.  Good luck.


 
I understand that, but LGBTs have been fighting for rights for a while now, and they're winning. Heck in Toronto they have the Gay Pride Parade! They close off a huge section of the city to have people walk around celebrating to be gay. They have TV shows that cast them in a positive light, they can get health care, they have chruches fighting to change the laws so that they can get married, they have gay clubs, etc, etc etc.

Where is our Fat Pride Parade? Here are the plus size heroes that aren't the comic relief? Plus size people have been turned down for health care! Where are the other communities fighting for our rights along side us? Where can I go to enjoy the company of other people in this community? Actually, there is one place in Canada.... Let me say that again, ONE PLACE in ALL of Canada that BHM/BBW/FA/FFAs can get together....

Fat Acceptance has a much bigger (no pun intended) war to fight then LGBTs. That's why I want to focus the message. Sorry if I sound a little ruthless, I'm just getting sick of society not treating people like human beings because they're not skinny.

_Trust me, I have nothing against LGBTs... i think they're God's way of contorling human population growth! _


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 24, 2008)

pickleman357 said:


> Okay, I though up a rather cool character for the FA with the ssbbw wife so he's in. We now have 10 characters, with and even mix of man and women as well as fat and skinny characters. Which is awesome!
> 
> an FA that doesn't know he's an FA and finds out through the course of the story
> A BBW that isn't hindered by her wieght at all and isn't afraid to prove it!
> ...



Sound great! Can't wait! 

By the way, I am sorry if this is already suggested. But, what about a mission into a weight loss prison, to rescue and recruit people who where forced to go there?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 25, 2008)

sony has a made FA-ish at least some FAs may like it. called fat princess.

link
http://www.gamepolitics.com/2008/07/24/sony039s-fat-princess-causing-controversy


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 25, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> sony has a made FA-ish at least some FAs may like it. called fat princess.
> 
> link
> http://www.gamepolitics.com/2008/07/24/sony039s-fat-princess-causing-controversy


I can't wait to play that game, but that's just a fun game. What I'm planning here is more in depth, that will look at issues, get in the minds of every type of person here and all that they have gone through.
hooray for FAism! But its just a really good start, and not much more then that.

Also,
I've done some digging and have come up with an FFA. 

An FFA that thinks she's the only FFA on the planet and feels and acts like an outcast, but when she realizes that its okay to be her and she's not alone, she warms right up!
Also, I have an idea for the SSBHM:
He's going to be around 6'6" tall and weight around 600lbs of meat and muscle. He's a martial artist that has addapted his weight into it and can now smash boulders with his bare hands. He's probably going to be shirtless as clothing that size just doesn't exsist in the game world, and will be tanned from training outside tons.

So what kind of personality would everyone like to see in this character? is he
Shy, confident, introvert, extrovert, confident?
I need input!


----------



## Samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm still around, though school/work/home life have all been somewhat up in the air for a couple months, I'll contribute as much as I can.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking, what with all the characters and such, perhaps the game should be split into three parts, with four characters to each part, have the stories of the characters intertwine until they meet and join forces for the final chapter of the game, that way we can first focus on just four characters and map a basic plot line, then work the others into it and have some of the other characters playing cameos in the first chapter, lets say that the three parralell storylines should join at the big twist in the game and have the difficulty curve soar for the last chapter but anyway, if you like the idea dude, which would be the primary four characters? I'm guessing fa guard and proud bbw would be the main two as they are obviously the central love story, perhaps the other two characters shouldn't be a couple but their respective partners should be in the other groups, anyway I'm getting ahead of myself, whaddya think?


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 28, 2008)

I can help with writing and characters, if people want me along. I am also good with handling the Lore behind the game, if that job hasn't been taken already. 

@Ekim (actually anyone with ideas): could you PM ideas that you've had, and i'll do the same and then we post them.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tom, that is an absolutely fabulous idea!! I freakin love it!

* litterally does a happy dance*

This will allow us to make 1/3 the game at a time and actually have something working. And then for the last part with all the characters would be easy to make since we have all the character and the player knows all of them and will be excited to play it because they'll have their favorite 4 out of the 12 and finally can get them all together!!

I don't have time to post anything else right now, all I can say is

_BOOYEAH!!!_


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great way to not only simplify it for us, but make the story and pacing more interesting.


----------



## Raqui (Jul 29, 2008)

You know on the XBox 360 you can make your games and load them up for sale i saw this on the gaming channel


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 29, 2008)

Tom did good? yay! -does happy dance-


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been thinking

Ever since the mention of _LGBT, _I've been wondering if we should dribble a bit of other social problems into our games as well to talk more about different things. Which might be nessisary. 20 hours of a fat lecture might get a little redundant at the end.

Just to say something like
"We're all equal here, so why are you treating us less then human just because we look different?"

So, we have 12 characters to play with. What are some other things that we can add in?
_LGBT_
what else?
Since I don't want this to be "my" game, it should belong to everyone here. So I want everyone to use this game to say something that they want to say to the world!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 29, 2008)

Booyeah, website is up!
characters are up and need major gap filling!
*Plus Sized Project Website*
http://www.geocities.com/plussizedproject/index.html​ 
They have been laid out in the chapters 1 to 3, but here's the summery

--ONE--
FA Guard
BBW Samuri
Feedee
Open FA

--TWO--
FFA Archer
SSBBW Priestess
FA w/Big Wife
BHM General

--THREE--
Wanderer
BBW Teen
Skinny Mech
SSBHM Sumo



> This could of course change, but here's how I see the first part of the game.
> The guard goes around one of the major cities and shows the player the games society, which is very close to our own, just lacking even more morals
> A queen and her family rule everything there. The son, who is like a prince and has quite a bit of power and orders the Guard to release a prisoner.
> The guard busts into the prison, gets the prisoner’s sword and releases the prisoner, but to his surprise, it’s a big beautiful woman. A type of person he has never scene before. She grabs her sword and uses her ability to get behind him and puts her sword to his neck
> ...


The story that the player doesn't know yet is that the Wanderer is planning to take down the Queen, and the Open FA, the BBW Samuri, and the FFA all work for him, and that's the link up.
The FFA could be the first character of teh 2nd chapter and she just gets of a video call with the Wanderer, and at the beginning of the 3rd chapter you start off with the Wanderer just getting off the same call with the FFA, showing that all these events are happening at the same time

Please, I suck at this, but doing something like this, this way. This allows us to bypass any silly movies at the front of the game. We can toss the player right in to the game and have him play out the story instead of watching something!
Other then that, its open!


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 9, 2008)

So... the website has been up for a week and no one has replied...

So what did I do wrong?


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 9, 2008)

Should I get to work on some T&A(&B) wallpaper?


----------



## Raqui (Aug 9, 2008)

What is up with an amazon SSBBW who is super strong and super fat Men arent the only tall big people out there.


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 9, 2008)

Raqui said:


> What is up with an amazon SSBBW who is super strong


...I think you're looking at the old website...(which I forgot the password to):doh:


> and super fat Men arent the only tall big people out there.


Good point. :doh:

How would you change it then?


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 10, 2008)

Seems easy enough to resolve; Grace is fairly tall already, add a few inches. And she's gotta be strong anyways to handle that cannon.


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually I think she ment the opposite there Ghost.

We could make the SSBHM short, like 5'2" or something. Just to mix it up.


----------



## davoid23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just to inform you of a new release from Sony: Fat Princess

(The following quoted from Playstation 3 Forums)
Frantic and fun, Fat Princess pits two hordes of players against each other in comic medieval battle royale. Your goal is to rescue your beloved princess from the enemy dungeon. Theres a catch though: your adversary has been stuffing her with food to fatten her up and its going to take most of your army working together to carry her back across the battlefield.

You can switch between five different character classes literally at the drop of a hat: the fearless Warrior, the steadfast Archer, the mystical Mage, the tireless Worker, and the deadly Priest. In order to triumph, players must combine their skills and work together. The name of the game is cooperation, whether its helping another player drag a log back to your castle, manning a battering ram to smash through the enemys front gate, or building a human pyramid to scramble over the walls.

Key Features

* Casual Single & Multiplayer Online/Offline Action  Cooperate with your team of medieval soldiers (up to 16 players on each side) to overthrow the opponents army, plunder their castle and save the princess
* 5 Character Classes  Change your avatar's character anytime by swapping hats: Worker, Warrior, Archer, Mage and Priest
* 10 Unique Maps  There will be 10 maps total, shared across single & multiplayer modes
* Experience intense frantic gameplay across diverse, charming and challenging environments
* Resources & Upgrades  Work together to collect resources to upgrade your primitive weapons and basic castle defenses into superior armaments and impenetrable fortifications
* Unique Game Modes  Select from several various game types: Rescue the Princess, Thwart the Invasion, and Medieval Games
* 32-player Online Skirmish  Jump in and join as many as 32 players online to wreak havoc on the battlefield and carry your stout princess back home during the conflict


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Figured a bit of a progress update was in order. After some wrestling with Flash, (apparently my old version has some bugs) I've got a pretty decent portion of a battle animation done. Hopefully I've figured out how to streamline both the drawing and animating, so that future updates will be more frequent. Enjoy!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Sweetness! 
anyway, I'm back from me travels now and need some extra writing to keep me on my weary toes so whats my first assignment?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 26, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> Figured a bit of a progress update was in order. After some wrestling with Flash, (apparently my old version has some bugs) I've got a pretty decent portion of a battle animation done. Hopefully I've figured out how to streamline both the drawing and animating, so that future updates will be more frequent. Enjoy!



Looking good!


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 2, 2009)

*ICE CREAM!*

Now that I have you attention...

I'm _baaAAAaack._

After 9 months working for a video game company, it shuts down, and I'm jobless...  HOWEVER! This game has been in the back of my mind the whole time. SO.... I've designed a way to do this using the Torque engine. I can actually make a tool that will take in a Sprite Sheet, properly laid out, and enable to make animations on the fly and save them in simple text documents, so the animator only has to send me that text file when he's done. And all of the animation is just one image. Easy.

Here's the best part. I'm unemployed geting EI. I need to make this tool for my programming portfolio. So this game needs to happen in order for me to eat in the summer.

So, who's in?


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 2, 2009)

how are the game mechanics going to be structured?

FPS style?
Pokemon/old Final Fantasy turn based random encounter style?
Fallout 1 and 2 style turned based style?

My own personal opioion is that the game should be RPG heavy in order to stress the thematic elements of the story (also I think turn based combat would be easier to animate). FPS's with strong thematic conent like Bioshock are pretty rare.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 2, 2009)

Turn based, one guy at a time, based on speed. Instead of a clock, who ever goes next based on how fast they are, goes next immediatly.

An advanced Final Fantasy 6 style. Probably with a FF7 equipment with a twist. I've been working out in my head. Since we want this playable by any and everyone, it has to be very simple to learn, but can be very complex to those who want it to be.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the animation setup, how would it work?


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 3, 2009)

Setup the frames like this

01 02 03 04 05 06 07
08 09 10 11 12 13 14
15 16 17 18 19 20 21

Then all the animator would do, is say which frames to use
ex: 01, 10, 11, 12, 11, 10, 02, 01, etc...
and then state how many MS between each frame
ex 150, 200, 50, 50 50, etc...

Then my code will take that and change it into animation.

Whats REALLY nice, is when the tool is done, animators will get real time feed back. Allowing them to view the animation as they make it, to make it as good as it can be!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet. So are we going for a more simple style of sprite art as the animation wouldn't lend itself to complicated stuff? Possibly 8-bit?


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would probably want .... twice the pixel count then what Chrono Trigger had.

The biggest issue, is that loading a really large image like that takes up quite a bit of RAM. I still need to test it, but we might be breaking up the sheets.

Even if just one frame needs to be larger, because of some cool special effect, then all the frames need to be that large. So there might be a lot of dead space. Which isn't good.
So there will probably be at least 3 sheets for each character. One for walking around the world, one for small frame battle animations, and one for large frame battle animations.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Does it (already) use .png? Because if so, it recognizes the difference between actual white pixels and nothing, and is pretty much the most efficient way to store large images filesize-wise.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it uses .png files.

Hooray for alpha channels!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there any news on this game?


----------



## joh (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't read this entire thread (only the first pages) but I'm interested in this as well. I'm a game programmer and I might be interested in helping out. Could someone give me a run down of what technology is being used?

(BTW, if the game is 3D and development isn't too far along, it'd be worthwhile to consider using Unity (www.unity3d.com). The indie version of the engine has just been released as free).


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 30, 2009)

good luck, you guys, hope the project goes well.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Zoom (Nov 3, 2009)

pickleman357 writing in 2007 said:


> There is absolutly (sic) no need for for this negitive (sic) banter on this thread. And *this game WILL happen!* If we use SDL I already have half the engine here in front of me. So can you please take your pessimistic views else where.
> 
> I hope that a moderator will see this and agree that there is no need for such hate on this thread and kindly delete your remarks so that we may focus on the task at hand.


OK, I kept quiet for a couple of years, and now I have been proven right.

Firstly, this is not a pessimistic view. It never was. It is a REALISTIC view. I have paid close attention to many video game projects since the 1980s, and what needed to be done here for the project to be completed, has not been done.

Secondly, this is not "hate". I said nothing hateful against the project itself. Obviously, as an FA, I would like such a game to be made, and I might even pony up some dough to acquire it! And certainly I cannot hate you-- I know almost nothing about you.

However, you have, in your posts against what I wrote, indicated your willingness to make promises that are simply not coming true and never will come true, unless you were to take some drastic steps.

Everything about this project has been in a state of flux ever since it was announced. Of course a certain leeway is necessary while the details are (AHEM) fleshed out, but changing the game language (it was Flash last time we looked, right?) and premises and characters and ideas means you do not have a clear idea of the game's content.

And that is why I knew this project was going to fail.

Whenever a deadline is imposed on a project, it gets done. It forces people to get rid of the excess junk and concentrate on what they can get done before the deadline. It causes a narrow focusing that makes more things happen that otherwise would not under a less coordinated project, and an intense clarification that gives everyone a better idea of how to proceed with it.

Needless to say there has yet to be a deadline announced, agreed to or even, to my knowledge, considered.

When last we heard about the project site, it was featured over at Geocities. This website has gone down for good now.

Am I to expect a new announcement to be made soon, that you will resume working on the project, and the new URL to check on the project status? AND an announced expected release date?

If so, best of luck to you, you have already striven against tremendous odds and have a long way to go yet. If not, I told you so.


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 7, 2009)

2007... wow. That was a long time ago.

I'm still alive. But life has been very _very busy_. Between my son's issues, me being on welfare and not knowing what to do with my life, to my g/f recovery, and now starting my own business because welfare doesn't pay enough!!

_Time is something I don't have._

The site isn't lost. I backed it up to my PC.

I'm looking at the FlatRedBall engine now. Its completely free and one of my ex-co-workers recomended it to me after he made his own game in it.

I've also been rehashing over the characters, just for game balance purposes. Every once in a while I'll be able to do something or have a passing thought that proves fruitful.

The project isn't dead, I'm not going to let it die. Its just going slow.... very.......................... very................................................. slow.


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone

I want to get the website up and running again. I have some things I want to share with everyone on the site. Since geocities is down, I've looked around and the easiest thing I've found is I can host it with our own domain name. Now it all comes down to is naming the project. The actual name of the game will probably change and who knows, we might make another one day. 

so bbwgame.com is already taken

fabbwgame.com is availble but looks weird.

We need something simple and easy to remember but also tells everyone what the webpage is. Any ideas?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 25, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I want to get the website up and running again. I have some things I want to share with everyone on the site. Since geocities is down, I've looked around and the easiest thing I've found is I can host it with our own domain name. Now it all comes down to is naming the project. The actual name of the game will probably change and who knows, we might make another one day.
> 
> ...



*zaftiggame.com* ?


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 25, 2009)

what does zaftig mean?


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 26, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> what does zaftig mean?



I like zaftiggame.com as well. Zaftig is just another word for fat, by the way.


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a night to sleep on that, and I think that works really really well!

*Zaftig*
*G A M E S*

I even googled it and nothing came up. So that's awesome! once the site is up I'll let you all know!

Cheers!


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the _Duke Nukem Forever_ of my dick getting hard.


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 27, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> This is the _Duke Nukem Forever_ of my dick getting hard.



"If you haven't gotten an erection in 12 years, please contact your necromancer immediately."


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 2, 2009)

So, after a little kick in the pants by Zoom and an awesome name by EtobicokeFA I sat down and remade the website.

its really a rough draft right now, but I'll be working on it. Before I commit to any programming I want the setting, story and characters down first. At least an alpha version of them!

http://www.zaftiggames.com/

contact me for anything website related at jlproductions at rogers dot com!

Thank you for the kick start!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2009)

Whatever you do, do it first class.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 2, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> So, after a little kick in the pants by Zoom and an awesome name by EtobicokeFA I sat down and remade the website.
> 
> its really a rough draft right now, but I'll be working on it. Before I commit to any programming I want the setting, story and characters down first. At least an alpha version of them!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the credit. I am glad that my suggest is so well received.


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright, the next step that I want to take with this is to get the inspiration pages filled out. Especially the Negitive inspiration.

I'm going to be adding in all the music that people have found from the 'favorite fa songs!' topic
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61234

I'm just trying to think of what else to add in.



What I hope to do by filling these pages out first is for us to be reminded why we're doing this. Why we're spending X amount of time away from friends and family to get $0 out of it. 
Also it will help people that I might recuit that arn't apart of this community to see value in what we're trying to do.

I look forward to all your input.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 15, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Alright, the next step that I want to take with this is to get the inspiration pages filled out. Especially the Negitive inspiration.
> 
> I'm going to be adding in all the music that people have found from the 'favorite fa songs!' topic
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61234
> ...



It's disappointing that there hasn't been a better response. I thought that we wanted a pro-fat acceptance game. :doh:

Sorry if for being sarcastic but I wonder if there would be more response if the game title was Leisure Suit Larry's FA adventure.


----------



## orin (Dec 15, 2009)

wow ... i am suprised i missed this thread .... 

i am a programmer myself ... i started in games using C++, then went to web ...

i wonder if anything solid came of this ...


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 15, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> It's disappointing that there hasn't been a better response. I thought that we wanted a pro-fat acceptance game. :doh:
> 
> Sorry if for being sarcastic but I wonder if there would be more response if the game title was Leisure Suit Larry's FA adventure.


 
Maybe we should make that. I've already worked out a dating game mechanics in college one term.


I'm also redoing the whole site, making it look a helluva lot moer proffesional


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 15, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Maybe we should make that. I've already worked out a dating game mechanics in college one term.
> 
> 
> I'm also redoing the whole site, making it look a helluva lot moer proffesional



Are you serious thinking about this? I have no graphic design ability, but I can program and I can try my hand at writing a story.


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 15, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Are you serious thinking about this? I have no graphic design ability, but I can program and I can try my hand at writing a story.


 
Well, let's look at the pros and cons

*Classic RPG Style*

Pros

more known and enjoyable game mechanics
Larger audiance that would actually play it
Cons

Longer development time
More animation
Game Balancing

*Dating Game*

Pros

Can be much more detailed about fa/bbw things
easier to make, much smaller production time
Game mechanics are already worked out
Con

Style of game may turn people off from ever playing it, especially in the north american society
might be too much reading for a lot of people and therefore never get deep into it
Can anyone think of others?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 15, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Well, let's look at the pros and cons
> 
> *Classic RPG Style*
> 
> ...



True, but do you want to have a Leisure Suit Larry favor to it?


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 16, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> True, but do you want to have a Leisure Suit Larry favor to it?


 
I have no idea. Never really played any of the games. 

The game I developed in school's story was that of a teen graduating from high school and needed a date for the prom. It gave the player 3 months to get one of 5 girls to go with him. Each had a different personality, schedule, and difficulty. Plus we had events like april's fools day and how you reacted to what happened changed how one or more of the girls would feel about you.

Not sure if we want to take that route or not. Feedback is always welcomed!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 16, 2009)

Just an idea having played Leasure Suit Larry myself way back when...

The "Larry" character was basically a letch in many ways, but there was also a campy, silly side to the game which made it fun to play. Assuming you have the time and ability to do the coding, graphics and etc. for a RPG, you could take the concept of "Leasure Suit Larry" and turn him into a FA. And, if you want to keep things positive, you could emphasize the campy aspect of "Leasure Suit Larry" series of games... emphasize the trials and tribulations of dating, the foibles that males potentially face, with a FA twist to it. The game could be based on the "Larry FA" character attempting to have a successful date. The gist of the game could be things such as which places a FA is more than likely to find "the fat girls"... or perhaps by some mechanism to acquire points (for example... the FA takes some test on desirable character traits...?) the FA can gain points and acquire better forms of transportation to transport "the fat girl" out onto a date. (Low points, the FA only has a bicycle... more points, the FA has a moped... greater points the FA has a compact car... highest points, the FA has a large, comfortable sedan... etc. 

Something like that...?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 16, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> I have no idea. Never really played any of the games.
> 
> The game I developed in school's story was that of a teen graduating from high school and needed a date for the prom. It gave the player 3 months to get one of 5 girls to go with him. Each had a different personality, schedule, and difficulty. Plus we had events like april's fools day and how you reacted to what happened changed how one or more of the girls would feel about you.
> 
> Not sure if we want to take that route or not. Feedback is always welcomed!


 
Sorry but I just want to make sure that we are on the same page here. Leisure Suit Larry while can be called a dating game, was more of an adventure game that frequently crossed into the realm of soft porn. (For example, he would sometimes get himself into situations that was only believable in a soft porn story.) This is what was basis for my earlier comment. 

I just want to get an idea of what you meant by dating game, since there was so many mechanism types out there that can be called dating games. 

And since I seem to have given you the idea from the Leisure Suit Larry reference, I want to make sure you we are talk about the same mechanism type. 



fa_man_stan said:


> Just an idea having played Leasure Suit Larry myself way back when...
> 
> The "Larry" character was basically a letch in many ways, but there was also a campy, silly side to the game which made it fun to play. Assuming you have the time and ability to do the coding, graphics and etc. for a RPG, you could take the concept of "Leasure Suit Larry" and turn him into a FA. And, if you want to keep things positive, you could emphasize the campy aspect of "Leasure Suit Larry" series of games... emphasize the trials and tribulations of dating, the foibles that males potentially face, with a FA twist to it. The game could be based on the "Larry FA" character attempting to have a successful date. The gist of the game could be things such as which places a FA is more than likely to find "the fat girls"... or perhaps by some mechanism to acquire points (for example... the FA takes some test on desirable character traits...?) the FA can gain points and acquire better forms of transportation to transport "the fat girl" out onto a date. (Low points, the FA only has a bicycle... more points, the FA has a moped... greater points the FA has a compact car... highest points, the FA has a large, comfortable sedan... etc.
> 
> Something like that...?



That sound good. 

I was wondering if we can base the story around a week long BBW bash. If we want to use a Sierra like mechanism or favor (the gamer have puzzles to solve) we can work in a part about Larry FA getting himself to the Bash.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

hmm soft porn adventure? so basically dimensions the video game... hear me out

each level could represent a different board, each could be a floor level in a hotel or something, part a dimensions convention- that has a nice ring to it
you'd have to get your rep up with the people on each floor till you could ascend to the next level of challenges, maybe have a boss fight for each level or something based on the mods, the npcs you interact with could be based on forumites
and the minigames would be based around which board it was, like a feeding minigame for the weightboard maybe in the lounge you just have to tell everyone that "you're leaving this floor", the paysite board game would be like photography/posing based or just beating yourself into a coma -grin-

ok its a rough idea, anyone like the sound of?


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doesn't really appeal to anyone outside of Dimensions.

That was one pro for the RPG is because it would still be a fun game even if people ignored the story...

but a smaller game for starts, even if its just for us could be good. Just to get the whole game team setup and going.

I was thinking more of first person view, like the games that are REALLY popular in japan

http://www.oneinchpunch.net/2009/11/30/japanese-gamer-marries-nintendo-ds-character/


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 18, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Doesn't really appeal to anyone outside of Dimensions.
> 
> That was one pro for the RPG is because it would still be a fun game even if people ignored the story...
> 
> ...



I can argee with that.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 18, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Doesn't really appeal to anyone outside of Dimensions.
> 
> That was one pro for the RPG is because it would still be a fun game even if people ignored the story...
> 
> ...



I'm cool with being part of any game at the moment dude, i just figured if we were going to go the dating game way that we'd pretty much be catering to dims which is basically our target audience as it stands but I'm cool with still doing the bbwrpg.
If I could choose the name of the person I'd fall in love with it would be Dee Stopia, I can't get enough of the dark future aspect at the moment I guess because it instills a sense of freedom with the plot and an underlying didactic element just like all of the things I write, infact the only non-dystopian things I write are backstorys or epilogues for dystopias.


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 19, 2009)

I ment to say more in my last message but I had to run.

The biggest problem that I had with the whole Dims Bash/Soft Porn thing was that it didn't follow the mission statement that everyone seemed to agree on


> _To create a game which not only captures this community, but creates an amazing and entertaining game which boosts awareness of this community in the gaming world._​


But that's no reason why we can't have an easter egg mini-game as like a dream sequence for the main Character that's a feeder game. 

The closest thing that I could find that's near the idea in my head is this game

http://www.renai.us/game/dty.shtml

But the game I made in school was still better. I'm going to go about digging it up, and see if I can get it to work as a stand alone download.
But if not, that game is a close idea.

The idea behind a game like that set in a normal city setting, is that we can have the player react to experiences that we encounter in real life. Like you get out on a date with one of the girls and she gets moo'ed at; what do you do? How will each particular girl respond to it? etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

tbh not really bothered about putting in a feeding minigame was just a quick idea to represent part of dims, I think the problem about making something real life is well that it's not particularly entertaining, it would be alot simpler to do though and we could get peoples input, I think maybe we should get the top ideas then pitch them to a cross section of the community here, probably do a poll just for generalities then a more in depth questionaire once we have a better idea of where the games headed


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I think the problem about making something real life is well that it's not particularly entertaining


 
_The Sims_ would disagree with you on that point!  

But* I* see your point, and point taken. 



> it would be alot simpler to do though and we could get peoples input, I think maybe we should get the top ideas then pitch them to a cross section of the community here, probably do a poll just for generalities then a more in depth questionaire once we have a better idea of where the games headed


 
I'm just trying to think of what other genres we can do that would be approperate that we can use that feedback in.... hmm...


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 3, 2011)

WELL, its been a long time hasn't it? But I haven't given up, been busy, been thinkin', been plannin' and now I'm back!

I'm still going to go with the RPG style game, but I'm going to be making it on the Andriod Phone with touch screen and everything!

The engine is already there, and that means there's already a way to distribute it as well. Also, angry birds looks beautiful!

So, I updated the website, worked on the story some more and now am starting to flesh it out.

www.zaftiggames.com

So where I am right now in the story is the 4 characters make it to a town in the world, outside of the rule of the cities. What does it look like? How does it survive? How are they towards strangers?

What are your ideas?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 4, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> WELL, its been a long time hasn't it? But I haven't given up, been busy, been thinkin', been plannin' and now I'm back!
> 
> I'm still going to go with the RPG style game, but I'm going to be making it on the Andriod Phone with touch screen and everything!
> 
> ...



Damn. And, I just got the IPhone.


----------



## Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

I could possibly make the music, if needed.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fox said:


> I could possibly make the music, if needed.


 
That would be great!

Send me some stuff!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is a good idea to answer the topic question.  LOL


----------



## pickleman357 (May 23, 2011)

Been workin on the story some more, but I'm stuck again.

What would be some towns, cultures, places, that the characters can go in a world where the mainstream absolutely hates anything but skinny?

I need brain storm ideas!


----------



## Littleghost (May 23, 2011)

How about places with thin euphemisms in them? Like Willowgrove, Skinnybrook, Railline, Leanville, SlenderRidge, The Sticks, stuff like that?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 23, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> Been workin on the story some more, but I'm stuck again.
> 
> What would be some towns, cultures, places, that the characters can go in a world where the mainstream absolutely hates anything but skinny?
> 
> I need brain storm ideas!



I haven't read everything, and if this is totally off...sorry...

But, I spent a couple years between Ohio and NYC and I immediately thought of Fashion Week - which props up the notion that anorexia is healthy and sexy in some cases. They make clothes specifically for set sizes and none of them above a 10 or so I do believe.


----------



## pickleman357 (May 29, 2011)

Littleghost said:


> How about places with thin euphemisms in them? Like Willowgrove, Skinnybrook, Railline, Leanville, SlenderRidge, The Sticks, stuff like that?


 
I can use that. The Sticks, that's hillariously awesome. Thanks!



PunkyGurly74 said:


> I haven't read everything, and if this is totally off...sorry...
> 
> But, I spent a couple years between Ohio and NYC and I immediately thought of Fashion Week - which props up the notion that anorexia is healthy and sexy in some cases. They make clothes specifically for set sizes and none of them above a 10 or so I do believe.


 
Actually, the idea that anorexia is healthy and sexy has become the status quo in the game world. To the point of persucution of anything else. So if a bunch of like minded people got together who disagreed with that, what sort of group/town/orginaztion would they form and why?

That's what I'm stuck on.


----------



## Orso (May 30, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> What would be some towns, cultures, places, that the characters can go in a world where the mainstream absolutely hates anything but skinny?
> 
> I need brain storm ideas!



BBWs and BHMs are almost non-existent among nomadic peoples, with the exception of the Tuaregs, who fatten up on purpose women from noble and rich families. 

I've never seen a young BBW or BHM among the Turkmens, even if they now are fully sedentarized, and I saw only one BBW in Mongolia. She was from an urban environment and she was also an operatic singer. Probably the hard conditions of a nomadic life selectioned a population of slim people. So, a Mongol-like society could be a good candidate for the fat-haters group.

On the "civilized" side, Paris and Switzerland in general are the place where I saw the lowest number of BBWs/BHMs. Maybe also they can be chosen as places for fat-haters. Luckily other parts of France, instead, are less so.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 1, 2011)

*smashes face on keyboard*

Ugh.... This is why I don't write and need writers. I'm terrible at engish. :doh:


The story goes that in society today, the fat hate that already exists is increased 10 fold.

So if everyone that was overweight was kicked out of the larger cities today, how would the smaller communities change as a result of that? And what would the towns look like after 150 years?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Lastminute.Tom.

Between him and I, we've bounce a bunch of ideas and have fleshed out a really interetesting story.


Now, we just need filler. Since this game will attempt to educate people on the problems fat people go through, I want events in the game to subtly teach morals to the players.

So I'm looking for subtle things that you wish everyone knew.

We already have 

Fat people can do anything thin people can
You can be fat and healthy too
Diets don't work unless you want to gain weight
Fat hate is the same as racism
So if you had a soapbox, an audience, and wanted to say something about the fa/ffa/bbw/bhm community, what would it be?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey gang

Had a bunch of ideas passed to me from CloneNumber47 and he's got me thinking.

If this game actually does well, the last thing I want to see is it appearing on a gag reel on Attack of the Show or X-Play.

So I've decided to take his advice and broaden the game's horizon.

In the game world, it won't be just fat people that are cast out, but anyone that doesn't fit into the perfect world.

That's why I'm making the Wanderer an NPC (non-playable character) and replacing him with a gay man.

I already have some ideas as to what I want him to be like.
Down to earth
Honourable
Wants to find a nice guy to get married to
Adopt children to have a family

The other thing I want to do is show that since gay couples tend to adopt, this passage seems to shows that yes, God still loves them
Whoever receives one such child in my name receives me, and whoever receives me, receives not me but Him who sent me. Mark 9:37

His premise is kinda like, you're not a bad person for being different.
.... Which is almost the premise of the game.

Also, he's going to have to be some kinda super hero as well. I'm leaning towards some kind of badass power/skills. 

Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 10, 2011)

HELLO PEOPLES!!!

Been working on the game's story and its beginning to flesh out! 

Also, I found this! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiKBtamsMUI&feature=player_embedded

YAY! 

Here's a quick list of the characters we now have

1. Closet FA
2. Confident BBW
3. Feedee
4. Transexual
5. Confident BHM/FA
6. Insecure SSBBW
7. Super Skinny and tall woman
8. Closet FFA
9. Insecure SSBHM
10. Super smart and too different to fit in, straight guy
11. Gay male super soldier
12. A Hermaphodite who's worshipped by an evolutionary cult

Quite a colourful cast eh?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 10, 2011)

pickleman357 said:


> HELLO PEOPLES!!!
> 
> Been working on the game's story and its beginning to flesh out!
> 
> ...



haha yeah that seems like an interesting yet balanced cast in my opinion.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been able to flesh out all of the characters expect one

the transexual.

We've named him Evan, though he was born Eve.

Looks wise he's a combonation of Elite Beat Agents, a ninja, and Infamous as he is a electokenetic. (able to generate and control electricity)

http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/722/722605/elite-beat-agents-20060801043107513_640w.jpg
http://www.chinatownconnection.com/images/ninja.gif
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3619/3636789828_92ca62f72d.jpg

to my misfortune, I have never spoken with a transexual (or maybe I have  ) so I don't know what drives them or what they want the world to know.

Please help!


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jul 29, 2011)

If the project ever gets off the ground and a programmer is needed, feel free to hit me up! I've worked with C#, C++, ActionScript, and a whole bunch of other things. Library-wise, I've got experience with XNA, DirectX, some SDL, some OpenGL, Direct2D... lots of stuff.

(I'd post my resume, but that's a bit overkill for a public forum IMO)


----------

